# The Shroud of Trayvon



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...

*The Shroud of Trayvon*​
August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson 







Just when you think the left cant possibly get more unhinged about the shooting of black Trayvon Martin, the next step in his beatification is getting underway: the hoodie he died in may be acquired for the Smithsonian Institution. This not only will imbue it with an historical civil rights significance, which it has not earned, but will practically accord it the status of a religious relic.

...

The NMAAHCs mission statement claims that this institution will stimulate a dialogue about race and help to foster a spirit of reconciliation and healing. But Trayvon Martins hoodie will not foster that spirit; it will only divide us in the future as it has thus far. If it deserves a spot in the Smithsonian at all, it should not be as an emblem of white Americas ingrained racism toward blacks, but as a symbol of the lefts ingrained grievance-mongering and their refusal to embrace responsibility and reconciliation.



The Shroud of Trayvon | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Let it be a symbol and a reminder that people shouldn't raise their kids to smoke pot and act like a little wannabe gangster, or sooner or later you will end up in jail or dead.


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...





Oh Lordee.      like it has been said through history:  "When ignorance gets started it knows no bounds


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



You're about as dumb as a journalist from hellstinky...


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

A.j. 

Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2013)

to make a shroud of the hoodie?  ... that is  so ridiculous...  too much .... people are crazy really!


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if *all* young black men carried *guns*?




WTF kind of drugs are you on over yonder...

While you're at it explain this B/S...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/middle-east-general/229470-the-muslim-brotherhood.html#post7645781


...


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

Aj. - 

Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Aj. -
> 
> Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?



Who's going to answer a STUPID question like that, you are simple, minded...


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

A.J. 

Neg repped for refusing to discuss your own topic.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



No crime was commited.  Except Trayvon's assault on Zimmerman.

Carrying a firearm requires discipline and temperance, something young black males usually lack.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.J.
> 
> Neg repped for refusing to discuss your own topic.



Fuck you and the europeeon you flew in on, beatch. You're just pissed off cause I wouldn't fall for yo silly progressive trap. Hey, neg back to ya chump...


...


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Carrying a firearm requires discipline and temperance, something young black males usually lack.



Would you agree that Zimmerman also lacks discipline and temperance?


A.j -

Yes,I know you are embarrassed. You should be.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Carrying a firearm requires discipline and temperance, something young black males usually lack.
> ...



No I wouldn't agree.  He waited a lot longer than I would of before pulling out his gun and shooting in self-defense.

And no, I am not embarrassed to expose a you anti-Zimmerman folk for the idiots you are.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?

It's obviously what the two of you think - why not admit it?


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



Why not, as long as it's legal.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?
> 
> It's obviously what the two of you think - why not admit it?



Its so awesome when liberals lose arguements.

They just start to make up what they wish their opponents would say.

Sorry, but no, I don't believe in affirmative action (a different set of laws based on skin color), that's a liberal idea.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.
> ...



Exactly. 

Note how neither Hawk nor AJ like the idea. Notice also how neither Hawk nor AJ will admit it.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?
> ...



Then you support the idea of all young, black men being armed.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?
> 
> It's obviously what the two of you think - why not admit it?



Wasn't that the norm for this country all the way up until the Civil Rights Act was passed?

I seem to remember segregated seating areas and fountains as well......................


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



No, I don't believe any group of people should be forced to carry a gun.  Other than that, I have no problem with any black person carrying a gun if thats what they want to do.
I am against anti-gun laws in urban areas because all they do is disarm the law abiding black citizens, who are in many cases victims to the thugs who will carry a gun anyway.


----------



## Snouter (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:
			
		

> Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?



Many blacks I know carry, illegally.  Nevertheless, they do not assault people because they know those people could be armed also.  Hope that clarifies the insanity of thinking Trevor has any legit basis for anything other than contempt.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 8, 2013)

Snouter said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you're just down with the hood aren't ya! I smell something.....

<Sniffs>

Overcompensation


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 8, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



It's overcompensation?

Hmm....................I thought it was because their diaper was full.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



No, that would be your leather pants.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2013)

that exhibit will sure get the most chuckles in the whole museum.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



That's now a "fact" according to some folks.

Saigon, you say lots of silly trite things, but THAT one is a keeper.

You dolt.


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson



This, is TRULY, BEYOND fucking STUPID. 

I guess the left, obama, and the rest of the ultra, hate whitey racists in America will NOT be HAPPY until we have an ALL OUT RACE WAR.

Keep up with STUPID shit like this and we'll have one sooner or later.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



Why just African Americans and what in the hell has taken them so long to figure this out ? Are they stupid or something ?


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this *crime* would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



what "crime" was committed ??


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Does the hoodie have a magical image of the back of TM's head?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > A.j.
> ...



What a stupid thing to say. 

BUT, if both had been armed, both might be dead. 

The nutters keep saying that MORE guns are the answer to everything, they want everyone shooting at each other. Why not arm black too?

Hmmmmmmmmmmm??

Any of you racists willing to answer that honestly?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

If we were ALL armed, the inclination to pull out a gun to rob anybody else (or to violently end some disagreement) MIGHT just be undermined.

I mean, if I that see you aren't armed, and I have a gun, it makes it easier for me to pull out my gun in order to threaten you with "consequences" if you don't give me your wallet.  But, if we all carried sidearms, my enthusiasm for committing armed robberies might (logically speaking) be dampened since if I pull my gun on YOU, YOU might just pull yours back on me.  Advantage eliminated.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



I've answered this a hundred times already. How come blacks aren't already armed ? Are they stupid ?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Actually, even though they do not meet the age requirement, many of then already DO pack heat.  And it is costing them their lives:



> In a 2011 nationally-representative sample of youth in grades 9-12:
> &#8226; 32.8% reported being in a physical fight in the 12 months preceding the survey; the prevalence was higher among males (40.7%) than females (24.4%).2
> &#8226; 16.6% reported carrying a weapon (gun, knife or club) on one or more days in the 30 days preceding the survey; the prevalence was higher among males (25.9%) than females (6.8%).2
> &#8226; 5.1% reported carrying a gun on one or more days in the 30 days preceding the survey; the prevalence was higher among males (8.6%) than females (1.4%).2



http://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/pdf/yv-datasheet-a.pdf


And the ones packing are more likely to be victims of gun violence.  Way to go there Saigon.  We knew you hated blacks.



> Apprised of the racial and ethnic disparity in the survey, John Feinblatt, the mayor&#8217;s chief policy adviser, said: &#8220;The data is clear.* In New York City, young minority males are more likely to report carrying a gun than any other group. The youth themselves report this. They are also far more likely to be the victims of gun violence.* It makes sense that police enforcement resources are in neighborhoods where high-risk groups are most at risk of gun violence.&#8221;



http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2...th-adds-fodder-to-stop-and-frisk-debate/?_r=0

As my mother used to say:  Be careful for what you wish for, you just might get it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

All of Saigon's stupidity aside, this entire thing is just funny.  Who on earth would subject him/herself to the DC traffic or subway to go see a hoodie worn by a street thug!


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

Ilar - 

Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.

The point being that while many posters here talk a lot about why white people should carry guns in order to avoid becoming the victims of crime, many of those posters fall silent when the victim of a crime is black.

The question is fairly simple - why do many posters want to see whites armed, and blacks not armed?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.
> 
> ...



Asked and answered 147 times now. ARM YOUSELVES BLACK MAN !

The Chicago blacks have figured this out already. Where are you from ?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> All of Saigon's stupidity aside, this entire thing is just funny.  Who on earth would subject him/herself to the DC traffic or subway to go see a hoodie worn by a street thug!



It will make Trayvon's family happy. They can't lynch Zimmerman so it's the next best thing. A token display in a museum. What an insult.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.
> 
> ...



We get your point.   You hate blacks.

Trayvon Martin was not of legal age to carry a gun.  Why do you support criminal activity which the numbers already posted in this thread from the CDC show gets young black teens killed?  

All I can figure is that you just hate blacks in general, black teens in particular, and you want them to be killed by gun violence.  We read you loud and clear.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

> We get your point. You hate blacks.



Then apparently you don't get my point.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > We get your point. You hate blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then apparently you don't get my point.



You are advocating a behavior that increases their risk of dying by gun violence.  We get your point.  You are a racist who wants black teens dead.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.
> 
> ...



I did not miss any "point."

I ignored a cheap-ass effort to make this discussion into a race issue about guns.

The "blacks should carry guns" line of defective "reasoning" [sic] is laughable and transparent, you race pimp.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

Ilar - 

Judging from the TV coverage I saw, this is a race issue, regardless of whether you or I make it so.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Ilar -
> ...



A behavior that makes them more likely to die of gun violence.  Teens just don't have the judgment to be carrying guns.

Perhaps he is the illegal arms salesman in his country just trying to drum up business.  He brags about how much he travels.  That must be it.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.
> 
> ...



Anyone that can legally carry a gun after being checked out by existing back ground checks should be able and should carry a gun. I don't care if your black, white, red, yellow, but leave to a liberal to bring race into it.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

> A behavior that makes them more likely to die of gun violence.



This behaviour makes ALL American gun owners more likely to die of gun violence. 

This being my point.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > A behavior that makes them more likely to die of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHH I get it-----you want whites to be banned from having guns so blacks don't have to bother arming themselves.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Congratulations on having completely missed the point raised by several posters.
> 
> ...



Several of us have answered your question.  You just choose to ignore it because its not the answer you want to hear.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > A behavior that makes them more likely to die of gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then stay out of the US if you are afraid of guns.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> * * * *
> 
> The question is fairly simple - why do *many posters want to see whites armed, and blacks not armed?*



The faux question is fairly *simple minded* and quite dishonestly based.

I see very FEW members of this political message Board (if any) who express *any* desire to see whites armed but not blacks.

In fact, I think you just made that shit up.  But, there might be a racist or two out there whom I never noticed. 

How "many" have you allegedly noticed?

Who are they?

Link us up.

But I suspect you will not do so.  For obvious reasons.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



Everyone should carry guns at all times and be prepared to use them, against whoever the assailant might be, even if it's a child.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Judging from the TV coverage I saw, this is a race issue, regardless of whether you or I make it so.



You need to quit believing everything you see on NBC.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > > A behavior that makes them more likely to die of gun violence.
> ...



No....that isn't it either.

But Sunshine is absolutely right - we KNOW that guns in the hands of teenagers increases the risk of those same teenagers dying of gun-related injuries. It's a statistical fact.

It is also a statistical fact that homes that contain guns are more likely to suffer fromgun-related homicides, suicides and gun accidents. 

So why not implement laws that take those factors in account?

I'm not saying guns should be banned - I'm saying that gun laws should take public safety into consideration.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



So you're full of shit and this has nothing to do with race at all.
gotcha


----------



## theHawk (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Its also a statisitcal fact that blacks commit violent crimes at higher rates than anyone else.

Should we ban them too?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 8, 2013)

I wonder if 500 years from now there will be an impression of trayvon's lips on that shroud?


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wonder if 500 years from now there will be an impression of trayvon's lips on that shroud?



LOL---or bleeds like a stigmata. way cool


----------



## Saigon (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> this has nothing to do with race at all.
> gotcha



Race is an issue for those people who believe all (white) people should carry guns - but aren't comfortable with the idea of black people being armed. 

Because this case, like that of OJ Simpson, was so racially charged from Day One - it highlited a lot of those attitudes, especially those of the NRA.

For the rest of the population, then race is not an issue, no.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 8, 2013)

I heard they are going to paint this on the wall where the shroud is displayed...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 8, 2013)

There will of course be an intellectual argument among future conservationists about the authenticity of the shroud. Undoubtedly, scientific advances will be able to detect skittles and malt liquor residue.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 8, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I heard they are going to paint this on the wall where the shroud is displayed...



That is awesome!


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 8, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wonder if 500 years from now there will be an impression of trayvon's lips on that shroud?



Wonder if they will display treyvon's grill he had on his teeth.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2013)

St. trayvon fed skittles and ice tea to the multitudes.

This is so ridiculous, it hardly bears mentioning.  The ancient Romans had an excuse, lead in the water supply.   What's our excuse for this kind of insanity?


----------



## Misty (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



There is no way of knowing. But your post was meant to be stupid and it was.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



There really isn't anyone who doesn't know the answer to this. 

If Travon had stood his ground and defended himself against the man who was following and then stalking him, he would already be on death row. "You" can pretend that's not true, but "you" know better. 



> Chicago blacks ...



BS.

Its not "Chicago blacks" who are armed. In ALL cities, it is gangs, including white supremacists, blacks, Hispanics and the NRA nutters, who are armed. Mr and Mrs Black American Family are not arming themselves any more or more often than Mr and Mrs All Other Colors American Family.



> bleeds like a stigmata.



WTF is wrong with people who make fun of this youngster being chased, stalked and then gunned down although he had committed no crime. Yes, I know that the nutters are now pretending that he was some kind of gangster but even if that had been true, gz had no right to go after him. "You" can pretend he did but you know you are wrong.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



We're making fun of you and the other silly assed race baiters.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if 500 years from now there will be an impression of trayvon's lips on that shroud?
> ...



Or blood from his crown of thorns.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 8, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?
> ...



so you have lived in the southern US and you are at least 60 years old?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > this has nothing to do with race at all.
> ...



Post any statement by anyone on here who has said that an adult black person should not have the right to carry if he meets all the criteria for the permit.  You are just making shit up.  There is no such post on here.  

Trayvon was a minor.  And minors are not allowed to get concealed carry permits.  This is nothing but a troll bait thread, and quite frankly, I am disappointed in you for starting such a farce. Repeatedly conservatives on here have advocated that everyone who can meet criteria be allowed to carry.  Zimmerman met that criteria.  Martin did not.  And you have no argument that he would still be alive if he had.  His poor judgment would likely already  have resulted in his demise before he ever met  Zimmerman.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If we were ALL armed, the inclination to pull out a gun to rob anybody else (or to violently end some disagreement) MIGHT just be undermined.
> 
> I mean, if I that see you aren't armed, and I have a gun, it makes it easier for me to pull out my gun in order to threaten you with "consequences" if you don't give me your wallet.  But, if we all carried sidearms, my enthusiasm for committing armed robberies might (logically speaking) be dampened since if I pull my gun on YOU, YOU might just pull yours back on me.  Advantage eliminated.



Or it might just make the person go ahead and shoot you just in case you're armed. Advantage to the one that pulls the trigger first.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > If we were ALL armed, the inclination to pull out a gun to rob anybody else (or to violently end some disagreement) MIGHT just be undermined.
> ...



I'll bet that the best marksman wins.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



The gaybiker is also the lamebiker.  He is unaware that civil rights came in under the Commerce Clause before the Civil Rights Act.  



> During the mid-20th century, partly as a result of cases such as Powell v. Alabama, 287 U.S. 45 (1932); Smith v. Allwright, 321 U.S. 649 (1944); Shelley v. Kraemer, 334 U.S. 1 (1948); Sweatt v. Painter, 339 U.S. 629 (1950); McLaurin v. Oklahoma State Regents, 339 U.S. 637 (1950); NAACP v. Alabama, 357 U.S. 449 (1958); Boynton v. Virginia, 364 U.S. 454 (1960) and probably the most famous, Brown v. Board of Education of Topeka, 347 U.S. 483 (1954), the tide against segregation began to turn. However, segregation remained in full effect into the 1960s in parts of the southern United States, where the Heart of Atlanta Motel was located, despite these decisions.



Heart of Atlanta Motel v. United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Aug 8, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Yea if your target is at any great distance.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ilar -
> 
> Judging from the TV coverage I saw, this is a race issue, regardless of whether you or I make it so.



No.  It isn't.

Never was.   And your claim that others are somehow suggesting that blacks should not be able to carry guns is silly.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > If we were ALL armed, the inclination to pull out a gun to rob anybody else (or to violently end some disagreement) MIGHT just be undermined.
> ...



I see.

It all boils down to the quick draw.






Speaking of whom:  someone ought to advise Miss Saigon not to try thinking so much.  She clearly is not good at it.  Or, as Quicks Draw might say,

"I'll do the 'thinkin' ' around here! -And don't you forgit it!"


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2013)

The Shroud of Trayvon?






"_Somebody tell a joke_"

One with a _'Saint Skittles'_ punchline, preferably.

That museum director needs to seek employment elsewhere.


----------



## Vox (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



trayvon would not be allowed by the law to carry a gun until 21.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 8, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I grew up during the so-called civil rights era and I lived up north. I never saw any colored water fountains and black kids went to our schools. I can prove that. 

Yet when you see some of the posts from younger members and foreigners they give the impression that blacks were in chains right up until 1999.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Not sure what you needed AJ or Hawk to admit too...but to clarify, my answer was not to exclude anyone else in this country who can legally carry and want to carry.

Legally, being the operative word here.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...



Fuck you.  What would be your reaction if you had a son who was killed by a fat fucking coward with a gun?  You're an asshole.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...




and here i thought the shroud would have been the body bag.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 8, 2013)

They even have it laid-out 'Crucifixion Style'...

One Secular Sainthood comin' right up...

Then again, Zimmerman already canonized him...

With a real cannon...

==============================

Enough of this happy horseshit...

Putting this piece of shit in the Smithsonian does not stimulate intelligent dialogue on Race...

Putting this piece of shit in the Smithsonian merely helps to perpetuate and deepen the Racial Divide...

But the civil service slugs running things don't give a shit about that...

Perhaps they'll build a little shrine around it or something...

Perhaps they'll give it its own special room... cathedral ceilings... skylights... open-air access... etc...

One of these days, the Race-Baiters and Hate-Mongers who dig-up on this kind of sleaze can start scissoring-off pieces of The Holy Hoodie...

One of these days, they'll start selling-off pieces of the Holy Hoodie, to the Sheeple-Faithful...

One of these days, there'll be more pieces of the Holy Hoodie circulating than make-up the square-footage of the Holy Hoodie _before_ it began to be cut up...

Kinda like pieces of the True Cross back in the Middle Ages...

With enough slivers of old wood circulating around Christendom and being passed off as pieces of the True Cross, to make up _several_ crosses, once re-assembled...

Perhaps some KKK Leader will touch the thing while on-display and be cured of his Racism then-and-there... a bona fide miracle...

And then they can put up a statue to Saint Skittles, on The Mall, bronze, with a gold halo surrounding his hooded head... drink, Skittles, and all...

With a bong and a backpack full of jewelry and three suspension-notices at his feet, also carved in bronze...


----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Carrying a firearm requires discipline and temperance, something young black males usually lack.
> ...



I know I am not AJ but I do know that Zimmerman actually showed lots of discipline considering he had called in suspicious people around 50 times prior and never pulled his gun, as he had no need because he was never attacked.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Ilar -
> ...



I have never seen anyone on here suggest that.  EVER. But Trayvon Martin was a minor.  And minors are excluded by law from getting a carry permit.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Yes, they do.  And they don't know one damned thing about it.  They have been drinking the chain flavored Cool Aid.  I grew up in the 50s.  Schools WERE segregated then so were lunch counters, buses, bathrooms, water fountains, etc.  I remember desegregation, and while some places had problems with resistance, there wasn't any here that I recall.  I don't think there were any blacks at my school for a long time because I lived 'in the county.'  Certainly they were not forbidden to go there after the schools desegregated.  Before desegregation, the black school was in town, and most blacks lived around it.  But by the time my children were in school, there were blacks in all the schools.  Buses were no more crowded, the water tasted the same, the food at the lunch counter was no different, bathrooms were no more dirty, but then they couldn't get much dirtier as I recollect. 

By the 60s here, things were pretty much as they are now.  I know I'm one of the oldest posters on here, and I never saw any blacks in chains.  LOL.

Their threads are bait threads like this one.  And the one on 'young black men' and their right to carry guns.  No one on here, NO ONE, at any point in time has ever said that blacks who are qualified for a carry permit should not carry guns.  But like this thread li'l Trayvon is the bait, and they think we are stupid.  Trayvon was a minor.  As a minor, he did not qualify for a carry permit.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> ...



But Trayvon was not killed by a fat fucking coward.

George Zimmerman was not a coward.

And at the time of the incident, he wasn't fat, either.

You work hard at being wrong, Wry.  You are getting good at it.  Too good.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You are delusional and you are obsessed.  I would not find it surprising to turn on the TV and see that you had killed someone in the midst of a psychosis.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 8, 2013)

Perhaps GZ should also donate his gun for the exhibit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 8, 2013)

If Trayvon had been armed he would have ended up like the 14 year old shot by a cop.  

All of Trayvon's future victims owe Zimmernan a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Any of you racists willing to answer that honestly?



what is a racist ? one who races ?


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The question is fairly simple - why do many posters want to see whites armed, and blacks not armed?



the answer is also very simple, when blacks attack they *NEVER* attack one one or one on two it is always 3 or or more blacks attacking one white.., unless it is three or four blacks going into a nursing home full of disabled very old white people.., that aside, every white person who goes out alone is the one who NEEDS to carry.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I wonder if 500 years from now there will be an impression of trayvon's lips on that shroud?



a Shroud ?? i thought the topic was about race, guns and angelic blacks 

but you do have an interesting thought there, i hope before they enshrine it, they enhance the blood and that little hole 10X plus a note, "this hole compliments of GZ exercising his right to self defense"


----------



## Saigon (Aug 9, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you racists willing to answer that honestly?
> ...



The people who believe their should be one set of rules for whites, and another for blacks.

See the post immediately below the post of yours I quote here for one example.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



I'm going to go out on a limb on this one and say:  If Martin had been armed the crime would not have been committed, but not for the reason you think.

Based on the law and the evidence the only crime committed that night was by Trayvon Martin  and the crime was  either attempted murder or aggravated battery.  Had Martin been armed, these crimes would not have been committed; instead the crime would have been murder, pure and simple.

The evidence shows that  Martin  cold-cocked Zimmerman then straddled him while he pummeled his head against the concrete.    Zimmerman was no physical match for the younger, stronger Martin and was apparently unable to defend himself.  It was only after Zimmerman  had already received injuries and had called for help that he used deadly force against Martin.    A  jury who admitted they tried to find something  anything  to convict Zimmerman could find no evidence of wrongdoing.  

I want to remind you and others that in order to find George Zimmerman not guilty, the jury had to  make two specific determinations: (1)  That a reasonably prudent person in the same situation would have believed the use of deadly force was necessary to avoid death or serious bodily injury; and (2)  Zimmerman did nothing which would have justified Martin's attack upon him.   In other words, to find Zimmerman not guilty  they had to conclude that Martin was guilty of a crime.   

There is no doubt in my mind that if Martin had been armed Zimmerman would have been shot to death before he had a chance to draw his weapon.  In the final analysis, it is a very good thing that Zimmerman (the victim) was armed and Martin (the criminal aggressor) was not.   

Question:  just what did George Zimmerman do to Martin that would  have given Martin just cause to shoot him?  

Please don't say he followed him because following someone is not a crime and the words I shot him because he was following me is not a legal defense; rather it is a complete and irrefutable confession to the crime of murder.  And please don't use the word stalking. Following someone for a brief period EXACTLY as Zimmerman followed Martin that night  is not stalking as that crime is defined by Florida Statute.    For an explanation of stalking as it pertains to the Zimmerman case, please read my article at the following link:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/303329-no-problem-with-stalking-2.html#post7554602

(See Permalink #26)


----------



## Saigon (Aug 9, 2013)

Professor - 

You may well be right, but I'm sure you also realise that the comment of mine you quote was ironic. 

My point being that many posters assure us that being armed is the only way to stay safe on the streets these days - but only insomuch as the person is white.

When a young black man is killed, few seem willing to say that he should have been armed. 

My preferred would be that no one on the street was armed - a solution that seems to work well enough in countries like Spain and Germany that their homicide rate is a fraction of that in the US.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udDBTzqScGU]Trayvon Martin's Hoodie The "Shroud of Turin" For The So-Called Black Community - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Carrying a firearm requires discipline and temperance, something young black males usually lack.
> ...



You actually embarrass yo-self with that silly question, but you being a liberal europeeon journalist I understand...

Carry on...


----------



## theHawk (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Professor -
> 
> You may well be right, but I'm sure you also realise that the comment of mine you quote was ironic.
> 
> ...



The only people that believe black people shouldn't be armed are liberals.  Thats why liberal controlled states and cities have very restrictive gun bans --see Chicago.  Yet all this does is disarm honest citizens, because robbers and murderers aren't going to abide by any gun ban law.  That's why those same areas have the highest violent crime rates.

But, you of course cannot acknowledge those facts.  You have to continue your made up fantasy that its the evil white conservatives that _want_ to keep guns out of the hands of black people, when the reality is liberals have _already_ taken those actions of disarming them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Well................to tell you the truth, I was born in '64, so I didn't see all the segregated water fountains either.  Matter of fact, I didn't get a chance to see the South until 1982 when I joined the Navy and went to boot camp.

However......................in the fall of 1982, I left boot camp and went to Meridian MS for PN "A" school.  My room mate there was a black dude by the name of Leslie S., and because he was from Los Angeles, everyone called him L.A.

Well, LA and I had a weekend deal that we did, because he liked rock and roll as much as I did, and the rap music he had was pretty decent and I liked it as well.  So..............during the week, we'd go out and find the best clubs we could, and every other weekend, I'd take him out to a rock and roll bar, and on the other weekends, he'd take me out to a rap disco.

One week, I came back and told him about a really decent band that I'd heard out at a place called "Pott's Place", and because it was my weekend, we decided that's where we'd go to party.

Friday night, we put on our uniforms (we hadn't been in long enough to be able to wear civilian clothes yet), and went out.

We got to the door, and the doorman let me in, but dropped an axe handle right behind me and stopped LA.  I asked what the problem was, and if they had something against sailors in uniform (because I'd been in just the night before in uniform and had a great time), and he said no, you can go inside and have a good time, but the ****** ain't getting in.

Yeah..................sure...............tell me how much they've fixed racism.  Sorry, but a lot of white people are still pretty racist.


----------



## The Professor (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Professor -
> 
> You may well be right, but I'm sure you also realise that the comment of mine you quote was ironic.
> 
> ...



I apologize for not making myself clear.  I should have added that I believe everyone  should be lawfully armed (having a permit).    Whenever I hear of people  being murdered  I always wonder  whether they could have saved themselves if they were armed.   I ask the same question of every victim, man or woman, Black or White. 

I used to carry because I was required to go into areas I considered to be unsafe at all hours of the day and night.   I no longer put myself in situations I think I might need a gun.  Presently, my guns are locked  and stored in a locked safe.     I live in a very safe neighborhood and  I don't go to bed worrying that  an armed intruder will break my door down and kill me.   I'm just too fucking old to live a life of fear.

I would love to live in a country where guns are not necessary, but   I  am not   convinced that we are at that point.   There is just too much violence - senseless violence - and many people live in  fear of becoming a victim.    They see a gun as the only defense against those who are unlawfully armed or  those who are physically capable of overpowering them.   I cannot blame them.

I remember living at a time and place where people left their doors unlocked.  They even left their windows open at night to catch the slightest breeze.  People were more civil then.  Kids didn't kill other kids over a  fucking pair of sneakers.  People didn't punch someone out just for the enjoyment of hurting them.     Over the years, respect for human life has eroded  with disastrous results.   Those who live in fear of harm and have no confidence in  others to protect them will resort to self help.  It's human nature.

Like you, I don't like what I see.   I wish things were different but unfortunately I can't think of a workable solution.  I do have some radical suggestions, but I'll reserve those for another post.  

I'd love to meet you in Germany  for a beer or two.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah..................sure...............tell me how much they've fixed racism.  Sorry, but a lot of white people are still pretty racist.



A lot of black people are still pretty racist too.

What's your point?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 9, 2013)

theHawk said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah..................sure...............tell me how much they've fixed racism.  Sorry, but a lot of white people are still pretty racist.
> ...



You're right...............there ARE black people who are racist as well, I've ran into one or two.

However............I know a lot more racist whites than I do blacks, and, if you treat black people like you'd like to be treated, it turns out pretty decent.

Even though there was that situation at Pott's Place in Meridian MS, everytime I went with LA to a rap disco, NOBODY hassled me about being a white boy in a black place.  On occasion, one or two would give me some strange stares, but for the most part, they were all right and fun to party with.

One time, when I was stationed in my first squadron, a friend of mine asked if I wanted to go home with him for the weekend and hang out where he grew up (he was black) and I said sure, because we were pretty decent friends, and I wanted to get the hell out of Jacksonville for a while.

We went to where he lived, up around Columbus GA, and that Saturday we went out clubbing.  In the first place we stopped, I stood out like a searchlight on a dark night, because I was the ONLY white person in the whole place.  I grabbed a beer, walked up to the pool table and put my quarters up, and when I turned around, there was a large black man who looked at me and said "do you know where you're at boy"?  I said "yeah, I'm here in a bar with some jumping music, drinking beer, playing pool and looking at pretty women".

He then told me I was all right and I had a great time there.  Later, we all left and went to another club that didn't close until 4:00 am., and I had a great time there as well.

Sorry, but in my experience, blacks are more tolerant of whites than whites are tolerant of blacks, especially in the South.

Shit...................when I was stationed in Millington TN, there was a place called Tipton County (just to the north) where if you were black and caught in the county after dark, it was open season on your ass.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 9, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...



what a waste of time, and money if they did buy it.

and a complete insult to history unless they clearly marked it that he was killed after attacking an innocent man.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



ooooooh my gawd, so THAT is your problem.., a personnelmen (PNs) in my Navy we called your kind "Titless WAVES"  you are nothing but an unglorified news copier and propagandist liberal !! i fail to believe that "...the ****** ain't getting in" bullshit...., *prove it *


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 9, 2013)

If only the Smithsonian would treat it like they treated artifacts that don't conform with "History" and dump it in Baltimore Canynon


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 9, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> "..._You're right...there ARE black people who are racist as well, I've ran into one or two. However...I know a lot more racist whites than I do blacks_..."


We have had different experiences.

It's my belief (based upon years of experience in support of a large-scale metropolitan social services agency and high-volume interaction with inner-city agency clientele) that - proportionally speaking - there are at *LEAST* as many Racist Blacks as there are Racist Whites.

*Perhaps even more*, given that most White Folk just don't think about Blacks on a regular basis, whereas a fairly high percentage of Blacks - especially the very large numbers living in our inner cities - grow-up and manifest as blaming White Folk for their inferior position in the economy and society.

When you're regularly thinking - from cradle to grave - about those whom you believe are responsible for your troubles, and when those 'others' are all a different skin color than you are, then, considerable numbers of 'your own' are not gonna look kindly upon that other skin color.

Right or wrong, it's logical... and quite true, in the main, with respect to Urban Blacks, at least... or so it seems to this fairly experienced and reasonably thoughtful White Guy, in this context.

Some inner-city Black colleague of ours here might call bullshit (or worse) on this one, but I find myself obliged to stand by the observation.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.



Um, Earth to dumb ass, many of them do and many of them use them over the smallest things (such as the other person is breathing). See classic liberal douches like you ignore the stats that African Americans are 13% over the population, but make up more than 50% of the homicide victims and 91% of them are killed by other blacks!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Wildman said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > The question is fairly simple - why do many posters want to see whites armed, and blacks not armed?
> ...



WM, the premise of that question is a fallacy.  NO ONE on this forum has EVER said that adult black men and women who meet criteria for a carry permit should not be allowed to have one.  Don't let him suck you in.  Martin was a minor.  He did not qualify under the law of any state in the union to carry a gun.

I have challenged Saigon to post any statement by any poster to the effect that adult black men and women who meet carry permit criteria should not be allowed.  He has yet to do so.  Hmmmm.....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



 [MENTION=37000]Saigon[/MENTION]

You have still not posted any statement by any poster on here that adult black men and women who meet criteria to carry weapon should not be allowed to do so.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Wildman said:
> ...



that says a lot about that guy doesnt it


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Certainly does. 

I don't understand someone who would deliberately promote a lie like this thread promotes.  Putting up a thread based upon a lie like this one is unconscionable and has pretty much cost him any respect I had for him.   You can go back to ANY gun thread on here and there is a contingent of people who consistently say that EVERYONE should be armed.  They do not distinguish between young, old, black, white, well, infirm, sane, or insane.  They make the blanket statement that everyone should be armed.  Someone usually takes them on over the fact that not every adult is qualified nor capable of being safely armed, but I have NEVER seen that disagreement include race.  This has to be one of the most dishonest and unethical threads that has ever been put up here.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



only in history did race place a factor in gun control 

it was the democrats that penned gun control laws aimed at the blacks 

i do not care who owns a firearm and personally believe that honest 

black folks should be armed  more so when you hear reports 

in certain cities that the police response time is upwards of 58 minutes 

at that rate the cities should be handing out self protection kits 

(firearms and ammo) 

instead of attempting to take them away 

with a walmart gift card


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That's why I keep my loaded gun at the bedside.  This is a fairly safe neighborhood, but one who lives here must realize that this 'lake' is actually a commercial and navigable river, so what could possible climb onto land from it is a craps shoot.  The roads are winding and hilly, and it takes near 40 minutes to get out here.  Anyone here would be toast before the cops arrived.  And I am fairly sure that all my neighbors are armed as well.  I hear gunshots here occasionally.  People will shoot a squirrel for supper or if a nasty snake crawls up they will shoot that.  There have been two suicides, one before I moved her one just after.  It is so lovely here that it is hard to imagine someone in that state of mind, though.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 9, 2013)

> You have still not posted any statement by any poster on here that adult black men and women who meet criteria to carry weapon should not be allowed to do so.



Seriously?

Read page one of this thread, genius.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> that says a lot about that guy doesnt it



Yes...it says I overestimated your ability to read the threads you post on.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



ya just never know when you will need one 

for the most part i do not include suicide as an act of gun violence 

people commit suicide for a multitude of reasons 

having a gun is not one of the reasons they terminate their life 

i had a friend several years ago commit suicide by denying dialysis 

he planned it out so that he would die in the month of June when the weather 

was nice 

planned out his funeral (everyone had to wear Hawaiian shirts

and listen to Yes albums )

his life had become pretty painful 

when he stopped treatments 

the pain went away he remained alert for a week then slipped away 

into unconsciousness and then death 

he was a great guy and taught me much about life


----------



## testarosa (Aug 9, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Wow.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > You have still not posted any statement by any poster on here that adult black men and women who meet criteria to carry weapon should not be allowed to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have read this entire thread.  I do not count someone falling for your bait as any kind of intent to deny black people the same right to carry a weapon if they meet criteria that everyone else has.

You, on the other hand, have chosen to use a minor for the purpose of claiming that he should be allowed to carry a concealed weapon even though he did not meet the legal criteria because he was a minor.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


>



If I ever saw any of them, Zimmerman or li'l Trayvon's folk, I would pretend I have no idea who they are. I would make them explain to me who they are if they seemed to assume that I knew.  That would be the ultimate salt in wound.  This has all just gotten ridiculous. Glad Sunni always comes on with the funnies.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



If I were a young black man living in any inner city I would want a gun to protect me from other young black men.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

And if I found myself on a plane with li'l Trayvon's folks I might not go to the restroom to fart.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 9, 2013)

Who sold the hoodie and how much did they make?

Follow the money. 

I want to know. A lot of people are making money here. I want to know who it is and how much they are making.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 9, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> And if I found myself on a plane with li'l Trayvon's folks I might not go to the restroom to fart.



Trayvon is getting them big buckolas and a whole lot of attention. 

Look when I'd put my bands out there we got $$$ aaaaahhhh but that's not the deal. Trayvon's parents are like stars now. 

Lunch where$$$$$$$$$$$? Moi included   Supper where$$$$$$$$$$$ Moi included. The riders that I rocked for them you could die for.

Hey Trayvons parents are rocking that world right now.

Lets take one appearance on GMA. Dressed. Makeup. Breakfast.....the list goes on. Trayvon's parents are rocking the good time here.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



If all young black men had guns, Zimmerman would be dead.  If Zimmerman didn't have a gun, he'd be dead.  In either case Trayvon would be in jail and he wouldn't be the symbol for racism in this country today.  I realize that Zimmerman shot in self defense but I'm torn as to whether that's the best thing for our country or not.  I think if Zimmerman had been the one killed, fewer whites would have been killed and attacked as happened "for Trayvon".


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And if I found myself on a plane with li'l Trayvon's folks I might not go to the restroom to fart.
> ...



If Trayvon's parents had spent just a small portion of the time they've spent getting money off of his death on spending time with Trayvon, Trayvon would be alive today.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 9, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > A.j.
> ...



Most Blacks do not choose to live like most whites do. Please see: Children in single-parent families by race | KIDS COUNT Data Center


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 9, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Who sold the hoodie and how much did they make?
> 
> Follow the money.
> 
> I want to know. A lot of people are making money here. I want to know who it is and how much they are making.



Trayvon's parents would have control of such matters.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 9, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Aj. -
> 
> Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?



What it proves is that if you believe your being followed, call the police, not your girlfriend


----------



## Saigon (Aug 9, 2013)

LittleNipper said:


> Most Blacks do not choose to live like most whites do.]



Um.....what?

I wonder if Sunshine agrees with you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 10, 2013)

The lolberal/progressives here would be happy and silent if Trayvon had slammed George Zimmerman's head into the concrete a few more times and caused a brain injury that had killed GZ.

But because Zimmerman was able to save his own life, 

NOW

izza outwage.

Many/most of this Board's fucking lolberal/progressives are nothing more than biased mindless parasites.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Aj. -
> ...



Maybe if you're white and in the south.

Black and in the south?  Better to not call the cops, you could end up with a Rodney King style of beating.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Bikieboiy, easy to talk bull/shit without a link, now get to work...


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



So go in the house and lock the door.  Zimmerman had lost Trayvon and at that point, according to Trayvon's girlfriend, Trayvon was right next to his house.  He could have just gone in and locked the door.  Instead, he doubled back and attacked Zimmerman.  Well, if you can believe the girls story, she was hard to understand.  She said Trayvon called Zimmerman a "creepy ass cracker."  The defense attorney asked if the incident was racial and she said "yes sir".  He said "Trayvon made it racial" and she said, "no sir, that would be retarded sir."  

So, according to her, if I'm being followed some night by a black guy and I call him a creepy ass n*****, that makes HIM the racist.  

What we do know for certain based on the time of the phone calls, there were 4 minutes in which Zimmerman had lost Martin and he could have gone home.  That's indisputable.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 11, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I didn't say you would, I said you COULD, meaning there is a possibility.

And yeah...............I've seen it happen to some of my friends, but only problem is, there's no link because it didn't make the news.

But........................keep trying American Jackass, maybe your fellow racists will form a tight group with you as the pivot man.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



So you are full of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 like saigon...

2 4 1


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?


Well a crime would have happened or been committed alright, it's just that Martin would have used the gun instead of his fist in the initial first blow (no need for the sucker punch, as the gun would have been quicker), otherwise if all were to follow your advice, where as Zimmerman would have been dead instead of Martin in the reversed scenario, then the case would have been more properly charged as a murder case, and this instead of any other considering the circumstances or facts that would have still been involved in the case by the way it all had went down. 

Notice how the charges were wrong in the situation, where as Zimmerman was charged with murder for a self defense action he took, instead of him being dealt with appropriately as to the action he had to take along with the witness testimony just as it should have been followed in the case to begin with ?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Ah-ha. Wouldn't it be easier to just admit that there should be one set of laws for black people and another set of laws for white people?
> 
> It's obviously what the two of you think - why not admit it?


What's a white people ? Zimmerman was Hispanic right ? Did that make him a white people according to you?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


>



That's pure gold Sunni Man.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Professor -
> 
> You may well be right, but I'm sure you also realise that the comment of mine you quote was ironic.
> 
> ...


Why should a criminal be armed, whether he is black or white, because when Martin threw that sucker punch, he at that point became the criminal, and so you wish that this young man was armed with a gun instead of his fist ? You see the problem is that you see Zimmerman as the criminal no matter what, and this is why you wanted Martin or anyone that is his skin color to be armed now, because you think this was a white racist against an innocent black man case pure and simple, and you keep saying "White" even though Zimmerman was Hispanic, so you are trying hard as you can to make it a white on black racist case (baiting), even when it wasn't that type of case at all. You are making a complete fool of yourself here.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Lucky you weren't a white guy that I knew, who went to a black club in our area, where somehow he got stomped to death by several blacks in the parking lot (nasty way to die). Not sure what it was all about, but it never came out in the trial that the white guy in which I knew had been guilty of being a racist, and so that wasn't what caused the confrontation in which ultimately caused his death, and so I couldn't help but wonder what some of the kickers were thinking as they kicked him to death. 

I also had a young black friend in my neighborhood who had befriended me, and one day he had ridden up town with me to get some gas in my truck, where during this trip his former gangsta associates saw him with me in my truck as we were getting gas, so they went to his house and broke the door down, entered in and broke up some stuff as a warning to him not to be hanging with whitely I guess. His mom called the law and run him out of her house for a while, where as he came over and hung out until she cooled down about it all. True stories.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


You are against white's no matter what, especially where a black person is involved in a situation where a white person may be involved also (Zimmerman was Hispanic by the way), so why don't you just go on and admit that you hate white people for what ever reason ? Even though one is white himself, it doesn't mean that you can't join a twisted one sided attitude that most whites in your mind are {racist} against blacks besides yourself, and that blacks are always the victims to you in your way of understanding in life. This is exactly who you are, and everyone should see this by now. You have issues, but what happened in your life to cause such issues is something that could be as twisted as your mind is now all because of.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Several blacks on here have declared themselves.  I believe the gaybiker is one of them.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Professor -
> ...



Criminal is beside the point.  He simply refuses to acknowledge that Martin was a minor.  For how long has he been a 'child.'   Now he is 'a  young black man.'  He was an adolescent thug.  Either way he didn't qualify to carry.  We don't give minors guns in this country.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Oh come on. That's just so over the top.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


He said he is white, so I'm not sure really.


----------



## Swagger (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> All of Saigon's stupidity aside, this entire thing is just funny.  Who on earth would subject him/herself to the DC traffic or subway to go see a hoodie worn by a street thug!



You'd be amazed. But for starters, the likely suspects would be white liberals desperately seeking to curry favour from blacks.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Just when I didn't talking points could get any crazier, this is the new one. Trayvon should have had a gun. 

BTW what the hell is wrong with your media? I swear we have to set up something where we can hammer the idiots.

Pardon me for my particular bitchy mood this morning. My husband gave the puppy part of his jalapeno burger for fun and between farts and shits I've been up waaaaaaaaaaaaay too early. 

Check this out. 

* Court
OC Killer Wants George Zimmerman-Like Stand Your Ground Protection*

WTF? The headline is a complete lie. 

OC Killer Wants George Zimmerman-Like Stand Your Ground Protection - Orange County - News - Navel Gazing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Well Progressives ARE pathological liars

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



exactly had Zimmerman done that he would be in prison too


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Aj. -
> 
> Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?



Well does it in your mind?? It certainly sounds like it!

So in simple terms for you,we should arm all the thugs all the time.

Brilliant!!! just brilliant!  When are you pin heads going to admit Martian caused his own death by his own actions. Continuing to reject this fact making you look particularly  stupid .


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It's all they got TD. 

They want to keep this fairy tale alive


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I repped him.. and I don't even like him.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Professor -
> ...



They keep forgetting that Zimmerman's great grandfather was black.  Used to be, that would make Zimmerman black as well.  Well, if I get my math right.  It used to be that if you were 1/32nd black you were considered black, no if ands or buts about it.  It was actually the law down south.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



and rightfully so...unfortunately that's what Trayvon's supporters seem to think happened in spite of the evidence to the contrary.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I believe Braingon said he/she was a journalist somewhere in the ramblings.

There ya go.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.


A lot of them do, to kill each other. What the hell is wrong with you?!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



You just making this stuff up right and left in your Fantasy Unicorn Land.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > And if I found myself on a plane with li'l Trayvon's folks I might not go to the restroom to fart.
> ...



Ching-ching.  

His mother didn't even go to Sanford until her first media interview.

Mother Seeks Trayvon Martin Trademarks

Mother Seeks Trayvon Martin Trademarks | The Smoking Gun
See the date on that?  
March 21, 2012

*Cashing In  Trayvon Family: Were Gonna Need A Bigger Trashcan. $1,000,000.00 Extortion Success*

Cashing In ? Trayvon Family: We?re Gonna Need A Bigger Trashcan?. $1,000,000.00 Extortion Success | The Last Refuge


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Good characterization.  The Rodney King was not in the south.  It was in California.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Wull yeah. ;-)

I'm trying to think when that happened in the South................................


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

...................................................


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 11, 2013)

> The Shroud of Trayvon



Its this type of ignorant ridicule by the right that confirms for African-Americans that good faith dialogue with conservatives concerning race is impossible.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh it just keeps on getting more stupid.

'We are all Trayvon Martin' mural unveiled at Florida State Capitol - Washington Times


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The Shroud of Trayvon
> 
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s this type of ignorant ridicule by the right that confirms for African-Americans that good faith dialogue with conservatives concerning race is impossible.


Exactly when did the self appointed leaders of the African American community (Jessie and AL) offer a good faith dialogue to conservatives on race and the Trayvon/Zimmerman situation??  ..


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 11, 2013)

> *Huong said her mural is part of the Peace Mural Foundation, a nonprofit aimed to promote awareness of human suffering through art.*



Read more: 'We are all Trayvon Martin' mural unveiled at Florida State Capitol - Washington Times 
Follow us: [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter

Has the IRS checked out this pukey foundation ?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

"justice for you justice for me justice for everyone"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeKE82o0haU]MURAL OF GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SHOOTING TRAYVON MARTIN IN BACK OF HEAD UNVEILED IN FL STATE CAPITOL - YouTube[/ame]

*^^^^^^
Fantasy Unicorn Land'er*​


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2013)

If the Peace Mural Foundation wants to paint a mural to promote awareness of human suffering.

Then they should paint a large mural of the hood in Detroit.  ..


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2013)

God, another ditz!


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If the Peace Mural Foundation wants to paint a mural to promote awareness of human suffering.
> 
> Then they should paint a large mural of the hood in Detroit.  ..



Feel good propaganda---and people fall for this shit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



I think less black men would die if no black men carried guns.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > > *Huong said her mural is part of the Peace Mural Foundation, a nonprofit aimed to promote awareness of human suffering through art.*
> ...



Have you tagged it yet to make it look authentic?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Trayvon is big buckolas for his parents. And stardom. Never forget how they are feted. 

At this point in time they are probably demanding riders as to their appearances. They are rock stars now.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> "justice for you justice for me justice for everyone"
> 
> MURAL OF GEORGE ZIMMERMAN SHOOTING TRAYVON MARTIN IN BACK OF HEAD UNVEILED IN FL STATE CAPITOL - YouTube
> 
> ...



Oh sweet lord you have to be kidding me.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/scottforflorida

I forgot to add his FB.

Poor pRick is all social networked lit up today about the lying Fantasy Unicorn Land mural.

Let's see if he'll go three for three no change on SYG law, calling out the has been cheater Jesse and burning the mural.
Then I'll get over and look the other way on that whole Medicare crook thing.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops.
Four for four.  Needs to appoint the special investigator to investigate the special prosecutor he assigned.

Lotsa pressure on the old gov.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe they can have an exhibition of Turin's shroud along with Martin's.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > "justice for you justice for me justice for everyone"
> ...



I'd be laughing if it wasn't so bizzaro pathetic.

Did you see the mural?

Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## boedicca (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Oh it just keeps on getting more stupid.
> 
> 'We are all Trayvon Martin' mural unveiled at Florida State Capitol - Washington Times




Let's rename the MLK Birthday Holiday:   We Are All Trayvon Day!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it just keeps on getting more stupid.
> ...



Shhhhhh!  They might hear you.

Don't give them any more ideas.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The Shroud of Trayvon
> 
> 
> 
> Its this type of ignorant ridicule by the right that confirms for African-Americans that good faith dialogue with conservatives concerning race is impossible.


No what's impossible is the idiocy that goes on within the extreme liberal left/race hustling baiters ideology or thinking, in which makes the conservatives respond in ways that are just plain fun for all, and it gives them something to have fun playing with to no end, and it is very hard not to laugh when they get on a roll on some of this stuff.  Sheesh!


----------



## numan (Aug 11, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.


That's all fine in theory, but in reality that would just make it more likely that they would be murdered, arrested and imprisoned by the Gestapoid American police and legal system.

What they should do is organize into state-of-the-art pressure groups and NGO's, capable of sophisticated street-theater, propaganda and making very great nuisances of themselves to the powers-that-be.

And what would really make the evil forces of the USA quake in their boots is if they formed practical alliances with other progressive groups elsewhere in the world. 

Nothing will fundamentally improve until they think globally, rather than being fixated on the twisted, dark, psychotic interior of American barbarism.

.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^^^^Fantasy^^^^^^^^


----------



## numan (Aug 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> ^^^^^^Fantasy^^^^^^^^


What else?

After all, this is America !!

.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Numan,

How would you feel if some thug jumped you and based your head into the ground?


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 11, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hey Numan,
> 
> How would you feel if some thug jumped you and based your head into the ground?



Don't expect an answer


----------



## boedicca (Aug 11, 2013)

numan said:


> What they should do is organize into state-of-the-art pressure groups and NGO's, capable of sophisticated street-theater, propaganda and making very great nuisances of themselves to the powers-that-be.





Anyone who has observed the Oscar Grant-Occupy Wall Street-Trayvon protests in Oaklandtown already knows how absolutely stupid your suggestion is.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Numan,
> ...



That has anything to do with the question.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## numan (Aug 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Numan,
> ...


Well, my head is already well-based and grounded in reality. · · 

Like any American living in this barbaric society who has reached mature years, I am street-wise, aware of my surroundings and avoid those vast areas of America inhabited by thugs.

As untouchables rarely have an opportunity to cast their shadow over a high-caste Brahmin, thugs would have difficulty penetrating the superior aura which surrounds me wherever I go. I associate only with the cream-of-the-cream, in surroundings of cultured sophistication. (Yes, there are civilized people in the United States; it's just that the likes of you rarely have the privilege of meeting them)

.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 11, 2013)

Like I said

Don't expect an answer


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Question:  what is 2+2?

Numan: America is a joke and cesspool.

Hey Numan! What is 2+2?

Numan: &#12298;unintelligable&#12299; you are not qualified to answer that only the divine Unicorns such as myself can think of such a thing because America sucks and is based on nothing.

Yo! Numan what is 2+2?

Numan: you fools!  You can't answer yourselves.

NUMAN!  Go volunteer for an Excelsior wheelchair test.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 11, 2013)

numan said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You ever hear the phrase, don't test fate?  You are walking on thin ice here.  Be careful what you brag about, Karma has a way of evening things out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 11, 2013)

The last question on Travyon is, why was Obama such a disappointment as a role model?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 11, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Question:  what is 2+2?
> 
> Numan: America is a joke and cesspool.
> 
> ...



dont sweat it 

numans biggest stumbling block 

is under his hat


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 11, 2013)

So someone should be able to slam your head against the ground and you don't have a right to do anything. Certain color gives you more rights...

How is that reality????


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The last question on Travyon is, why was Obama such a disappointment as a role model?



Ding-ding! said the bicycle boi's bicycle bell.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

*This is America:*






*This is America on Obama:*





















*See the difference?*


----------



## testarosa (Aug 11, 2013)

Patriotism.  Freedom.  Greatest country in the world.

Go get ya some.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I understand why he did it, its because he is a progressive.  Progressives always have to resort to outright lies when the facts don't add up.  When they inevitably lose their arguement, they must accuse their opposition of being guilty of an unforgivable crime --i.e racism.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 12, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



You're right, if Trayvon would of had a gun and just turned around and shot Zimmerman he would be in prison for murder.  That's because Zimmerman never attacked him.

I think Zimmerman was in the wrong to initiate the situation, but that doesn't make him guilty of murder.  

Also, its dishonest to describe Martin as being "gunned down", as if he was running away.  He was on top of Zimmerman, beating his skull into the pavement.  You rabid liberals seem to always omit that little tidbit in your generalized statements about Trayvon the "youngster" being "gunned down".

If you can't even be honest in describing the known facts how can you expect anyone to take you seriously?

But hey, just keep calling the rest of us "racist" because we take into account all the facts, not just the few you like while omiting the rest.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 12, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Let it be a symbol and a reminder that people shouldn't raise their kids to smoke pot and act like a little wannabe gangster, or sooner or later you will end up in jail or dead.


Kill all the pot heads?  Whooooa dude.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Patriotism.  Freedom.  Greatest country in the world.
> 
> Go get ya some.


For those who can afford it, only.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


>


You people love to disrespect the dead.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Question:  what is 2+2?



Lawyer fresh out of local law school:  "2+2=4"

Lawyer fresh out of Harvard Law: "In base 10 , 2+2=4; in base 4, 2+2=10, in base 3, 2+2=11; in base 2, 10+10=100

Old country lawyer: Peers over his half glasses, grabs his suspenders and inquires of  testarosa: "What would you like it to be?"


----------



## Snookie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^   It's not disrespect to vilify deceased criminals who were killed in the act of committing a crime.  ..



What was Travon's crime?  Being black and wearing a hoodie?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


^^^   It's not disrespect to vilify a deceased thug who was killed in the act of committing a crime.  ..


----------



## NLT (Aug 12, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Aj. -
> 
> Let's try and make it simple for you - do you think thiscase proves that all young, black American men should be armed at all times?



Most already are, and killing the shit out of each other.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^   It's not disrespect to vilify deceased criminals who were killed in the act of committing a crime.  ..
> ...


His race and attire wasn't criminal.

But his attacking an innocent citizen was........


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Question:  what is 2+2?
> ...



And then there's Numan.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunshine said:


>



Now a mural like that, I could have gotten behind.  There is no lie there.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



How was that disrespect?  It was skittles in the shape of a gun.  It makes you think and you take away from it what you want to take away from it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



His behaviors prior to getting to Sanford were criminal.  They just didn't press any charges against him.  If they had we wouldn't be having this conversation.  He would still be alive.  IOU some rep,  Sunni, when I can.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

*^^^^
That's disrespect.
Disrespect for the truth.
Disrespect for MLK and all he stood for.
Disrespect for the judicial system.
Flat out assed disrespect.*​


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *^^^^
> That's disrespect.
> Disrespect for the truth.
> Disrespect for MLK and all he stood for.
> ...



Actually, looking at it, it would be great if they hadn't named it "Shroud of Trayvon".  It's an interesting piece.  By naming it "Shroud of Trayvon" they made it a lie.  She disrespected all of us instead of making us think.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

That one is titled "We are all Trayvon Martin"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That one is titled "We are all Trayvon Martin"


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> That one is titled "We are all Trayvon Martin"



Either way, it's a lie and takes away from what could otherwise be a moving piece of artwork.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## numan (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *This is America:*







.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

numan said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > *This is America:*
> ...



Yo Numan.

Don't be fucking my quote up.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> *This is America:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## freedombecki (Aug 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...​
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...


 
This has to be the All-American chronic fatigue syndrome that just won't just take a frickin' nap.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


>


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

Dancin' the We're Not Trayvon Martin jig.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

Hopey Changey


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That was a Zimmerman lie.  A lie can go around the world twice before the truth is known.

Wow, if Martin attacked Zimmerman than Zimmerman should sue the Martin family.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> "...That was a Zimmerman lie..."



Or a Zimmerman truth?

Do we know, with certainty?

The jury did not seem to think so, nor did the eyewitnesses who came upon the scene some seconds after the altercation had begun.

I think I'll side with The Law on this one.

Meanwhile...

America pushed this into the background a couple of weeks ago...

The process of Forgetting continues apace...

There are far bigger and far more important things that require the attention of the American public...

The passage of time is already greatly impacting what little remains of the public discussion on this particular matter...

Tick... tick... tick...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 12, 2013)

You guys have simply got to let this shit go LOL.


----------



## legaleagle_45 (Aug 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Wow, if Martin attacked Zimmerman than Zimmerman should sue the Martin family.



No money in it.  The lawsuit would be against the estate of TM... probably nothing there.  A suit against TM's parents based upon parental liability is usually quite limited.  In my state the max you can recover from the parents for the intentional tort of their child is $5,000.00.  Plus you must recall that the recovery they got from the HOA was all sent to a "foundation" which they control... thus they are probably judgment proof anyway.

Much more lucrative to sue NBC and Al Sharpton and Crump.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, if Martin attacked Zimmerman than Zimmerman should sue the Martin family.
> ...



Cometh.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> You guys have simply got to let this shit go LOL.



Your avi is freaking me out.  Knock it off!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have simply got to let this shit go LOL.
> ...



Oh, you haven't seen anything yet, LOL.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 12, 2013)

legaleagle_45 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, if Martin attacked Zimmerman than Zimmerman should sue the Martin family.
> ...



Won't end anything if the jury has any whites on it

The fairy tale never ends


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

Pop

It's another Fantasy Unicorn Land gone blown sky high thread.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 12, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...




Ted Nugent: George Zimmerman Should Sue Trayvon Martin's Parents For Emotional Suffering 

...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



That comes after the NBC jillion dollar suit and the 4th circuit lawsuit... and we'll see what else pops up.

Fun fun.

Maybe there will even be an FBI subpeona.

Open the closet!  Time to clean it out.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 12, 2013)

testarosa said:


>



I thought obongo was progressive and have the new square melon that saves space and stacks easier...















barack get off yo lazy ass and help​


----------



## testarosa (Aug 12, 2013)

Out of rep.  Watermelons need sun, water and rep.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 12, 2013)

numan said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.
> ...


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> You guys have simply got to let this shit go LOL.



*Never!*


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.



what color is shit?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.
> ...



It depends who is looking.  People mostly see and hear what they want to see and hear.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you are the perfect example


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You are the paradigm of it.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

It must be "P" week.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> It must be "P" week.



Precisely.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm not the one that played the race card

who did that?

hint: it was not the NAAWP


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.



You put the transmission in backwards. Looks like you got five gears in reverse.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You sure are obsessed with race.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.
> ...



 

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > We are still in first gear with a five speed shift.  You aint seen nuthing yet.  Wait until the shit hits the fan.
> ...



We shall see.  Time will tell.  Bookmarked so I can remind you that I told you so.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



you start a race thread every day


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Exactly what do you think is going to happen??   ..


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



He thinks you are going to choke on a Trayvon possessed skittle.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



he is going to show whitey a thing or two


----------



## laughinReaper (Aug 13, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> HEY! don't forget the Skittles and Ice Tea...
> 
> *The Shroud of Trayvon*​
> August 7, 2013 By Mark Tapson
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk]Monty Python-Holy Hand Grenade - YouTube[/ame]

Quick somebody throw the holy hand grenade and blow that shit up!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...








Pick me! Pick me!

I can answer that!!

Zimmerman lawyer to move ?asap? against NBC News

Mark O?Mara: If someone sues George Zimmerman ?we will seek and we WILL GET immunity? for him » The Right Scoop -

Former IT director sues State Attorney Angela Corey for wrongful termination | jacksonville.com

How's that for what's happening.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry bout that,

1. George was found not guilty
2. George got a new gun, and a new truck
3. No civil suits have been filed against George
4. No federal charges have been filed against George
5. Skittles sales have dropped back to 2011 levels.
6. Hoodie sales have dropped back to 2011 levels.
7. Kel-Tec sales have never been better
8. St Trayvon is still valiantly holding on in his struggle to remain dead.


Regards,
Sir Rattius of Mozzarella


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. George was found not guilty
> 2. George got a new gun, and a new truck
> ...




you would think that there would be a civil suit 

or something by now


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



wouldn't you

though?

**crickets**


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


No I don't.  You people turn it into a race thread.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 1. George was found not guilty
> 2. George got a new gun, and a new truck
> ...



George is his own worst enemy.  Just wait until his karma and conscience catch up to him.

He is also a drug addict.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

Did something say something just now??


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did something say something just now??



Only you but nobody cares.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did something say something just now??



I didn't hear anything.


----------



## numan (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did something say something just now??


No, I think it was just Ratty.
.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

I forgot one!

*Rick Scott Refuses To Budge On 'Stand Your Ground' After Meeting With Protesters *

Rick Scott Refuses To Budge On 'Stand Your Ground' After Meeting With Protesters

That butthurt has got to be painful.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2013)

*The Shrine of Trayvon*


----------



## JoeBlam (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> *The Shrine of Trayvon*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Some of us know that a civil suit won't happen because Trayvon's 'family' doesn't want the truth about him to come out more than it already has.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



And then there are those that reside in Fantasy Unicorn Land riding the unicorns over the pretty colored rainbows.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> And then there are those that reside in Fantasy Unicorn Land riding the unicorns over the pretty colored rainbows.



Ya mean something like this?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



" you people" ?

isn't that racist just like 

golf
master bedroom
Chicago
lazy
etc?

who starts with that shit? Conservatives? NAAWP?

Who is "advocating" for Trayvon? 

Why it's Snookums that made that statement  

you are the one that can't let go


http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/307596-stopping-racial-profiling-in-ny.html

who turned this ^ into a race thread?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> *The Shrine of Trayvon*



Blasphemy!


----------



## JoeBlam (Aug 13, 2013)

This story was news because the white (hispanic) guy didn't end up dead....that's not the way the MSM likes things to go.....got to gin up the black anger that PBS "documentaries" miss about Bull Connor every few months....nothing like black and white footage of fire-hoses and police dogs to get the brothers moving on some white guy caught on the wrong block.  So the next few hundred pack-attacks like what the 3 did to the 13 year old white kid on the bus will be ignored....REMEMBER TRAYVON....he covered for a whole lot of black on white hate-crimes coming our way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

testarosa said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > And then there are those that reside in Fantasy Unicorn Land riding the unicorns over the pretty colored rainbows.
> ...


*
Exactly like that!*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 13, 2013)

For those that like their Unicorns a little more realistic:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

It's kind of sad watching the hangers-on as their Fantasy Unicorn case dies right under them.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

WOE!

I scrolled past, shifted into super fast scroll mode and am scared to use the up scroll.

Turn the page!


----------



## testarosa (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> It's kind of sad watching the hangers-on as their Fantasy Unicorn case dies right under them.



Awwww.  This Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn almost tops my favorite of all time Fantasy Unicorn Land unicorn.

Aren't the unicorns cute!?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *The Shrine of Trayvon*
> ...


*Don't worry Snookie.......Obama's cross will still be the one in the center.   .. *


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

​
Angry Trayvon 1.0 Game for Android - BrotherGames












  ​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ​
> Angry Trayvon 1.0 Game for Android - BrotherGames
> 
> 
> ...





> ***NEW UPDATE: WEAPONS PRICE DECREASED!***
> 
> Trayvon is angry and nobody can stop him from completing his world tour of revenge on the bad guys who terrorize cities everyday. Use a variety of weapons to demolish Trayvon's attackers in various cities around the world.As you complete a level, you will notice more bad guys coming at Trayvon at a faster pace and a deadlier attack.If you like to attack from far, then purchase the 'dagger' as you will be able to throw it at your enemies for the kill. If you want to dominate the leaderboards across the world, *then make sure you collect the money that the bad guys will drop once you kill them* to increase your score.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have simply got to *let this shit go* LOL.
> ...








*The world continues to turn on its axis and the universe continues to unfold as it should...*


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> You guys have simply got to let this shit go LOL.



Snookie and her ilk don't want a piece of the pie.  They want to destroy the pie.


----------



## numan (Aug 13, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> You guys have simply got to *let this shit go* LOL.


*Shhhh!!*

As long as the children are occupied here, they won't be interrupting the adults and wasting their time!!

.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...



Why?  The FBI already investigated Zimmerman and found no proof he was racist, in fact all evidence was to the contrary.  Exactly what would be the goal of the civil suit?  Get more money for Trayvon's parents?  That's not gonna happen.  They raised a criminal and they know it and they know more bad will come out about them in a civil trial than about Zimmerman.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Did something say something just now??



You got Snookie on ignore too?  I can't imagine why...


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Why would you want to remind me your mechanic sucks?

Seems like a waste of time 

Like reading your posts


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 13, 2013)

numan said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > You guys have simply got to *let this shit go* LOL.
> ...



Speak only when your spoken too or it's off to bed without Supper!


----------



## Snookie (Aug 13, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



You read all of them though.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



The fact that you're a member of a leftist hate group like the SPLC is a good indication of what kind of maggot you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 13, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>




Racist!!!!!!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 13, 2013)

If this Trayvon Martin shit doesn't end, then I might be forced to check myself into a looney bin so they can properly ascertain what is right with me and just what the hell is wrong with you people for NOT letting this shit go.


----------



## laughinReaper (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> *The Shrine of Trayvon*



Niggah Please!


----------



## laughinReaper (Aug 13, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For those that like their Unicorns a little more realistic:



looks like she's taking a shit our her forehead.


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 13, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



I not only read them all, I print em out a wipe with em. 

See, you're not nearly worthless as most people believe!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 13, 2013)

laughinreaper said:


> ayecantseeyou said:
> 
> 
> > for those that like their unicorns a little more realistic:
> ...



what the fuck!


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

laughinReaper said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > For those that like their Unicorns a little more realistic:
> ...



shit for brains


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 14, 2013)

I hope that Zimmerman receives all the Karma he's put out and it's paid back to him tenfold.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I hope that Zimmerman receives all the Karma he's put out and it's paid back to him tenfold.



And every race-baiter involved as well.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> I hope that Zimmerman receives all the Karma he's put out and it's paid back to him tenfold.


Since Zimmerman did nothing wrong.

His karma should be just fine.  ..


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Fiction is fact to you crazy reactionary right wing nuts.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> If this Trayvon Martin shit doesn't end, then I might be forced to check myself into a looney bin so they can properly ascertain what is right with me and just what the hell is wrong with you people for NOT letting this shit go.



Why wait.  You are qualified for the loony bin right now.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > If this Trayvon Martin shit doesn't end, then I might be forced to check myself into a looney bin so they can properly ascertain what is right with me and just what the hell is wrong with you people for NOT letting this shit go.
> ...



If I wanted to pull your chain then I would have brought my tweezers and a magnifying glass boy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



 That's what you use to masturbate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



You should go pour some skittles and a 40 of Malt Liquor on yo  lil' homie trayvon's grave dog. It will make you feel better.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Disrespecting the dead again?  Who know?  U B next, maybe.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Any change in Trayvon's condition yet?


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Any sign of Federal Charges against Zimmerman coming down the pipe from the US Dept of Justice?

A US Dept of Justice which is led by a Black department head who reports to a Black President?

Oh, wait...

That's the same Justice Dept that has already said that insufficient evidence exists, to indicate that violations of civil rights occurred.

That's the same Justice Dept whose chief executive has already cautioned The Nation at large that nothing more is likely to come of a resurrected investigation, even though they'll take another look at it (_a.k.a. 'going through the motions', to get Sharpton and Jackson and their bleating-sheeple race-baiting followers to shut-the-fuck-up_).

My bad, for asking the question...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Any change in Trayvon's condition yet?



He's still worm food the last time I checked.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Who knows. The day is still young.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

good news about Zimmerman'[s wife.  LOL.

Shellie Zimmerman perjury: Shellie Zimmerman to appear in court to fight perjury count - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> "..._good news about Zimmerman's wife. LOL_.."



Non sequitur.

Martin is still dead.

Zimmerman is still Not Guilty.

LOL?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> good news about Zimmerman's wife.  LOL.


Why is this good news?

The guy was found innocent...  ..so now the racists want to persecute his wife. 

What's next..... animal control arresting his dog?? ..


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> good news about Zimmerman'[s wife.  LOL.
> 
> Shellie Zimmerman perjury: Shellie Zimmerman to appear in court to fight perjury count - Orlando Sentinel


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > "..._good news about Zimmerman's wife. LOL_.."
> ...


Zimmerman did not atend the court proceedings.  lol.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Another non sequitur.

You're on a roll.

LOL?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now.  That's where he belongs.  He wont be able to pack there, though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now.*  That's where he belongs.*


 Is that because he is a white hispanic??   ..


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> _Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now. That's where he belongs.  He wont be able to pack there, though._


Are you saying that there are those who would disregard the Rule of Law and do harm to an Innocent man, such as Zimmerman has been declared to be, by law?


----------



## THORAX (Aug 14, 2013)

George Zimmerman is one of the greatest American heroes of our time.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 14, 2013)

THORAX said:


> George Zimmerman is one of the greatest American heroes of our time.


Naw.... he is just an average man who responded correctly to a dire situation and survived.   ..


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

THORAX said:


> George Zimmerman is one of the greatest American heroes of our time.



Hero? Hardly. He was just a dumb ass who met another dumb ass at the wrong time and happened to have been packing a heater.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

THORAX said:


> George Zimmerman is one of the greatest American heroes of our time.


Hardly.

Not even close.

Zimmerman made bad (and even stupid) choices, the night of the incident, and got more trouble than he bargained for.

But the nano-second that Martin jumped him and started pounding on his head (_while that head was up against a hard concrete sidewalk_) all of that shit went right out the window and became totally irrelevant.

Zimmerman saved his life, by taking the life of the one who was putting his own at risk.

He did what he had to, to survive.

He only gained celebrity status because of race-baiters and hate-mongers like Sharpton and Jackson sticking their big fucking noses into the situation.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> THORAX said:
> 
> 
> > George Zimmerman is one of the greatest American heroes of our time.
> ...



yep


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now.*  That's where he belongs.*
> ...



He is Peruvian.  And snookie is her usual racist self.  But we all knew that.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now.  That's where he belongs.  He wont be able to pack there, though.



using your logic you belong in Africa

and.............

Saint Trayvon of Skittles is still dead


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 14, 2013)

Saigon said:


> A.j.
> 
> Do you agree that this crime would not have happened if all young black men carried guns?



If Trayvon had a gun, Zimmerman would likely be dead and Trayvon would be facing a long prison sentence


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> "..._Saint Trayvon of Skittles is still dead_"



Soon, it'll be formalized and enshrined as "_Sainte Trayvonne d'Skittles_", for marketing purposes...

Gives it a little Euro-French zoom-oh...


----------



## numan (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > good news about Zimmerman's wife.  LOL.
> ...


She committed perjury.

If animal control were involved, they would be taking _Mr_. Zimmerman off the street.

.


----------



## numan (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Saint Trayvon of Skittles is still dead_"
> ...


You should not try to attempt French when you are utterly ignorant of even the most basic rules of gender.

.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

numan said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


OK... OK... I added an 'E'...

I don't know French from a hole-in-the-ground - never pretended to - never had a need for it nor seen any point in learning a losing-market-share language - and was winging it for grins and giggles...

Only to get called-out by some Syntax Noob...

Sue me...

The spirit of the thing remains...

Care to waste any more bandwidth, playing Grammar Police?

Correction...

----------------------------

*Soon, it'll be formalized and enshrined as "Saint Trayvonne d'Skittles", for marketing purposes...

Gives it a little Euro-French zoom-oh...*


----------



## Pop23 (Aug 14, 2013)

They be jammin

What story do they hope you're ignoring?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman is probably in Mexico now.*  That's where he belongs.*
> ...


I thought he was Puerto Rican.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

White German-American on his Dad's side...

Afro-Peruvian on his Mom's side...

A mutt... like a great-many Americans...

He is listed as Hispanic on his voter registration card...


----------



## numan (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


You cannot add the feminine "-ne" on a male name.

You also incorrectly used an apostrophe where a full *"de"* is required.

I won't even go into the matter of how barbaric a yawp "Skittles" is in French, and how inappropriate it is in connection with a saint.
.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

numan said:


> "..._You cannot add the feminine "-ne" on a male name_..."



Sure I can.

I just did.

And that *was* intentional... adding a feminine touch to the tag-line...

A more subtle aspect of the joke...

As to the 'inappropriateness' of Skittles in connection with a saintly appellation...

No shit, Sherlock...

Puh-leeze...

It's all part of the humor...

Designed to agitate and piss-off pro-Martin antagonists...

Having taken the time to serve-up that (apparently necessary) explanation...

Enjoy...


----------



## numan (Aug 14, 2013)

'

I think the only people you will "piss-off" are those who appreciate the French language.

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> I think the only people you will "piss-off" are those who appreciate the French language.
> 
> .



Ausgezeichnet!!! Macht nichts zu mir...


----------



## numan (Aug 14, 2013)

'

Maybe not to you, but certainly to anyone who is civilized.

.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> Maybe not to you, but certainly to anyone who is civilized.
> 
> .



One man's Civilization is another man's Pussification.

Are we done yet?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 14, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Lololololol


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> I think the only people you will "piss-off" are those who appreciate the French language.
> 
> .



kiss my derriere

is that better?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 14, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Yo racist.

You don't know shit about Hispanics or Florida - Puerto Ricans, Haitians, Guatemalans, Cubans... nada.

That's OUR mixing pot.  Along with Mickey, OJ and gators and hurricanes.

Next time you take in a Guat baby and call him and raise him as your family for 7 years and take him to meet his family in Guatemala who wanted him to have a better life, taught him about the flag and the US and patriotism and loving the US that gave him a chance, give me a call so we can have a chat about race. 

I'm about sick of your racist shit.  

K?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



OJ


have you ever seen him looking for the killers down there?


----------



## testarosa (Aug 14, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



LOL

I was speaking of Orange Juice.

It's a Florida boycott snoozer tradition ya know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



My, my, aren't ou special?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



I think I'll get you a butt plug for christmas.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I actually live that way.  I don't start a bunch of race threads on the internetz and belong to some lame brain "organization" to make myself feel better.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Tried to rep ya, but can't yet.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I got him for ya.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



How thought provoking. You forgot to capitalize "Christmas" you illiterate buffoon.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Sorry bout that,

1. Please don't quote Stoopie
2. If she replies to me
3. It defeats my ignore function
4. And makes me ill
5. TIA

Regards,

Sir Rattius of Limburger


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



You and everyone else, except of course, her fellow racists. I'm sure I don't need to name them, but will if anyone wants me to.  Mz. Snookie demonstrated her undeniable ignorance.  It has been all over the media and posted repeatedly here that Zimmerman is Peruvian.  No doubt, she doesn't know the difference in Peru and Puerto Rico. So she is not just a racist fuck, she is an ignorant racist fuck as well.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

This conversation has taken a particularly ugly turn.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Bu.....bu.......bu......in the good old days the democrats were not democrats!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> This conversation has taken a particularly ugly turn.



Yeah, Paula isn't chewing.


----------



## numan (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> This conversation has taken a particularly ugly turn.


What can you expect from these retards??

I'm wondering why this thread hasn't been consigned to the Flame Zone.

If any thread ever deserved it, this one does.

.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



At least I know you are Puerto Rican.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

This crap needs to end. Mr Z was judged and found innocent. Mr T, is dead. Get over it. There is nothing more to be said for these 2 fools.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >









Fixed that for ya'


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

OMG let it end. You have far more pressing issues to be concerned with.  Issues that concern your pathetic existence. Hello, is anyone receiving? Nobody with a functioning brain gives two shits about Z man or Trayvon Martin.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

Checking in.

Is this thread still on?

Did they move the Olympics yet?

Is there a Zimmerman civil suit?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

I have no idea. Just typical racist pandering.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> I have no idea. Just typical racist pandering.



Fuckin racists anyhow.

Always with poking and dragging on the non issues.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

numan said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > This conversation has taken a particularly ugly turn.
> ...



Professional dumbass thread killers at work here.

Step back and cover your eyes.

This isn't our first dumbass rodeo.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

This thread just keeps on giving. Will someone please lock this shit? LOL.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

I think the freak president has exhausted his use of his corpse Trayvon. Nothing left to see here.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



What a dumb bitch. Useless feeder. Someone tell me it isn't true. I do feel sorry for her but by now there is really no hope.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Believe it or not, some goofy radio host out of Chicago (named Tom Joyball, or Joystick, or something like that) offered her a full boat scholarship to the black college of her choice if she passes her SAT's.

Something tells me he won't be ponying up that loot.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

That feeder probably can't even spell her own name. What a waste of human existence. She'll be dead before she's 40 with nothing to show for it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

*Separated at birth???*


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

If I traveled to Floriduh and took a massive dump on Trayvon's grave and then found Z man and punched his lights out then would that be enough to make this thread disappear? You people have too much more to worry about than this bullshit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 15, 2013)

On second thought, this thread is becoming more entertaining.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

[MENTION=36934]American_Jihad[/MENTION]

*Sorry about your thread.  It started well and then...*






*Unicorns happen.

And then they burst into flames.*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> [MENTION=36934]American_Jihad[/MENTION]
> 
> *Sorry about your thread.  It started well and then...*
> 
> ...



An den dey beez fallin down go boom.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> On second thought, this thread is becoming more entertaining.



Now you're getting it!

Fantasy Unicorn Land can be fun for us too!

"he followed him, he didn't follow him, poor black youth, racists!, gay laws in Russia?!!!"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Bumping Stamina!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Bumping Stamina!

Oh I said that.

Ehhh  he's worth a few repeats.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

Shhhhh!

Is that the sound of a blown up Fantasy Unicorn Thread?

&#12298;silence&#12299;

Six out of five.

&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## dilloduck (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



sicko


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Shhhhh!
> 
> Is that the sound of a blown up Fantasy Unicorn Thread?
> 
> ...



till the sun rises again.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Shhhhh!
> ...



And wakes the Unicorns.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 15, 2013)

dilloduck said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Againsheila (Aug 15, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> If I traveled to Floriduh and took a massive dump on Trayvon's grave and then found Z man and punched his lights out then would that be enough to make this thread disappear? You people have too much more to worry about than this bullshit.



You know a really quick way to kill this thread?  Stop posting in it!


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 15, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > If I traveled to Floriduh and took a massive dump on Trayvon's grave and then found Z man and punched his lights out then would that be enough to make this thread disappear? You people have too much more to worry about than this bullshit.
> ...



No no no don't kill it, I like watching liberals hard at work after they get all wee weed up...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 16, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



But does she have a ride to get ID?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Obama and Holder say that no ID is required to vote because that would be racist.

Although, Jeantel will need someone to read the ballot for her.   ..


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 16, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> If I traveled to Floriduh and took a massive dump on Trayvon's grave and then found Z man and punched his lights out then would that be enough to make this thread disappear? You people have too much more to worry about than this bullshit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 18, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


>



Actually, not a bad idea.  You can't throw Skittles hard enough with your own body strength to hurt him.

However..........................it DOES make for an effective protest.

Instead of beating his ass, or shooting at him, I think EVERYONE who is upset with Zimmerman should throw handfuls of Skittles at him.

No throwing of full tea cans though, because that could hurt him pretty bad.

Skittles?  Not so much.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 18, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's still assault and it can get you arrested.

Bad idea.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Yeah, that's aimost as bad as getting assaulted by a sidewalk.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)

*A Powerful Message from Stevie  Wonder On Trayvon Martins Death*

*
....... ..   ..   ..
.. .  .     .   .     . .   .  .. . ..  .   .. .. .     .. 
...  ... .. ... ... ... .... .... ...... ... ... ... .... ..... .. .
..     .  .   .. .   . .  ..
... . .... ...  .... .... ...
...... .... .... .... ..... ..... ..... .. . . ....  ....
. ..     .    .   .      ..   . ..          .              ...
....... ... ... ... .. ... ........ ... .. .... ...  ... .... ....
.  .. .. .
.. .... ..  .        .       .  .  . .. ..  .. 
..  .... .. ... .... .......  ......  .....
*


*Deep stuff hey? 
I nearly cried when he said . ..  .  .  . .. ..  .. .. . . ....  ....  *


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *A Powerful Message from Stevie  Wonder On Trayvon Martins Death*
> 
> *
> ....... ..   ..   ..
> ...



It would have been more funny if you actually used real braille.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *A Powerful Message from Stevie  Wonder On Trayvon Martins Death*
> 
> *
> ....... ..   ..   ..
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 18, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > *A Powerful Message from Stevie  Wonder On Trayvon Martins Death*
> ...



How low can Zimbots go?  Making fun of the blind.  Pathetic.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)

http://www.counter-currents.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/trayvon.jpg


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 18, 2013)

Snookie said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



  

Somebody doesn't get it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 18, 2013)

Did the Olympics move yet?

Is this thread still open?

Did the DOJ file a civil suit?

EDIT!!!!!!!  Did the aliens fess up to the twin towers yet?

Oh darnit!!  NBC.

The News vs. The Newsroom: Yes, NBC Did Alter George Zimmerman's 911 Call - Ashley Fetters - The Atlantic


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 18, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Wait wait.  We gon needs a translator agin.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)

Reality check for some that think Trayvon is the only black to die:


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 18, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


Swine hog, pig fucker.^


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 19, 2013)

If Trayvon would have had a Skittles machine gun the outcome with Zimmerman might have turned out different.  ..


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If Trayvon would have had a Skittles machine gun the outcome with Zimmerman might have turned out different.  ..



Probably....................because if Zimmerman had "tasted the rainbow", maybe he wouldn't have been such a racist pig and shot Trayvon.

Candy doesn't make a person violent.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Zimmerman wasn't a racist.

He was just an average law abiding citizen who was brutally attacked by a drugged out gang banging thug.

And thankfully had a CCP permit which allowed him to carry a gun in order to protect himself.  

Which he legally used to save his life.  ..


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Zimmerman wasn't a racist.
> 
> He was just an average law abiding citizen who was brutally attacked by a drugged out gang banging thug.
> 
> ...



A reefer madness fan, I see.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> A reefer madness fan, I see.


Nope......


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > A reefer madness fan, I see.
> ...



You said Martin was drugged out.  The only drug detected was marijuana.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2013)

FFS, go kiss his shroud or his dead ass, anything instead of whining!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## The Gadfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^   It's not disrespect to vilify deceased criminals who were killed in the act of committing a crime.  ..
> ...



No,Snookie; since you ask, it was more like more like simple assault and battery, apparently; the problem was, the man he assaulted happened to be armed with a gun. It occurs to me, that if Trayvon felt so afraid/threatened/dissed, whatever, because Zimmerman was following him, he COULD have used his cellphone to call the police, instead of talking to his girfriend. Naaaw, I guess not; hell, that would have been too much like common sense, and we can't have THAT, not in your vision of America! I guess we could say that there were TWO people who took the law into their own hands that night; one died for the mistake, and your side wanted to lynch the other. 

Just maybe, it might not be the best idea to celebrate or beatify EITHER of these two poster children for poor judgement, but...oh, snap! I forgot about the political need for martyrs, real or imagined; do carry on!


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


 Chicken shit mother fucker, you are.  You would last about five minutes in my hood, bitch.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Symbolism is necessary.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

*Here Fishy, Fishy, Fishy...
*


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You have just fulfilled the black hoodlum stereotype.  I knew you would.  Because that's all you are.   I am just surprised it took you this long.  Well, maybe it didn't.  I do have a way of scrolling past your moronic posts.  Except the ones I neg.  Like this one.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I said nothing about race.  You are playing the race card again and making erroneous assumptions fueled by your bigotry.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



So you are a white hoodlum living in the 'hood.'  Groovy.  But you have made it known repeatedly that you are NOT white.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Looks like your girlfriend.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the hat wins.  He is the foulest racist at usmb.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



I saw that one earlier and and almost posted it. LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Rat in the hat wins.  He is the foulest racist at usmb.



No, actually, poet is.  And you are right behind.  You act the typical black thug making veiled and not veiled threats and then when someone calls you out for what you are you scream, 'racist.'  You are nothing but thugs with internet access, and you can't figure out why civilized white people don't want to live next to you.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the hat wins.  He is the foulest racist at usmb.
> ...



Sorry to disallusion you, but I am pasty white and blue eyed.  Quite handsome, actually.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I remember you stating otherwise too

did you bleach yourself?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


You can be white and act like a typical black thug (Trayvon). You can also be a white prick.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

African murderer.

Oscar Pistorius Indicted For Murder In Killing Of Reeva Steenkamp


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I am fairly certain Snookie has posted in the past he is black.  But I'm not reading his disgusting posts to find the one.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


Why waste your time?  Now, you caqn finish eating the rest of your crayons.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You are an abject liar.  Now you want to be a cracker.  I wish you would make up your mind.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Talk is cheap.  Prove it.  link?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



I'm not reading your vile posts.  But this little incantation along with the veiled threat is a good indication:



Snookie said:


> shit xxxx fucker, you are.  You would last about five minutes in my hood, bitch.



**Hint:  mother may be half a word in the hood, but it is an entire word where I live.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



if it was just sunshine, you might have a point.

I recall the same thing.

back during your crusader rabbit days


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG this thread just keeps on giving.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL0ByH8nC-w]Yes Sir - Rachel "Dee Dee" Jeantel (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) PARODY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> OMG this thread just keeps on giving.





Kick back and enjoy.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Yes Sir - Rachel "Dee Dee" Jeantel (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) PARODY - YouTube


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v2Qruz9lRA]You Just Hate Me Cause I'm White :: Hoodie Song Parody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> You Just Hate Me Cause I'm White :: Hoodie Song Parody - YouTube



Out of rep!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B-M9Hv1dg0]Trayvon Martin Rhapsody (Bohemian Rhapsody Spoof) by A.P.T. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Yeah, he came on doing his 'I'm one of the brothers and here's how it's going to be' routine.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



He came in doing his troll routine.  That's about all he's good for.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



And he quickly consummated the long romance between himself and that vile po It.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlYTeI6XDQ4]Part I of Comedian Stevieweevie spoofing Trayvon Martin friend Rachel Jeantel on the witness stand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNqNGQ1mclU]Part II of Comedian Stevieweevie spoofing Trayvon Martin friend Rachel Jeantel on the witness stand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Part I of Comedian Stevieweevie spoofing Trayvon Martin friend Rachel Jeantel on the witness stand - YouTube



I saw this on yoo toob earlier and fell off my chair.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Nothing can top your significant other, rat in the hat for this hateful post.  I never called for killing people.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/7706565-post514.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

> Nothing can top your significant other, rat in the hat



Hey hey!  He's not HER significant other, we share him.  There's plenty of him to go around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## The Gadfly (Aug 19, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Uh huh; but to who, and to what purpose? The problem with symbols is, they're in the eye of the beholder, and mean very different things to different people.

For instance, we see a lot of posts hereon Black crime and the reasons for it, and people here who are (or represent themselves as) Black, come across with talk like, "Yeah, I'm Black, and I'm BAAAAD! Follow me, you crack mother****, and I'll f***you up!" Empower yourself by acting thretening-it may be satisfying, but is that really the message you want to send? Well, IS IT? Then, if anyone reacts negatively to this message, well, "They're RACIST!" Then you glorify Trayvon Martin, and what other people see, is a thug-wannabe, with (by his own words) a racist attitude, and outrage from your side that someone who isn't Black had the audacity to defend himself from this "little angel" who was not quite the innocent, harmless little kid they media originally portrayed as a hapless "victim of a racist vigilante". Wanna know how that comes across? It comes across as, "Black people hate you, just for being, well, not Black, and so, they should be allowed to bully you, prey on you, and threaten you, without consequence to themselves; after all, you're not Black, so you deserve it, Cracka!"

Now, to a lot of us, if you're actually white, that comes across as self-serving pandering and/or misplaced guilt, at best, and if your'e Black, it's either faintly ridiculous posturing, at best, or downright menacing, at worst; you're either silly and annoying, or a threat to me and my loved ones. Either way, you're not my friend.That's bad enough, but the message you're sending to those young Black men who AREN'T thugs, is that there's nothing for them between acting like a punk, and acting like a groveling, subservient Uncle Tom. You're telling them that it's not only OK, it's good, and it's cool, to be a caricature, rather than just be a good man, and that's a damn lie.

So yeah, symbols say a lot; but you better be sure they're saying the right thing, not just whatever is expedient, or gives you a little visceral satisfaction at the moment.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> > Nothing can top your significant other, rat in the hat
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey!  He's not HER significant other, we share him.  There's plenty of him to go around.


I'm not surprised.  videos please.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

The Gadfly said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The Gadfly said:
> ...



Ok, ok.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Bumping for the troll.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

I like turtles.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



Feed the turtles!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*I think this thread has gone full tilt racist.  ..*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 19, 2013)

Please, for the love of God, quit feeding the trolls.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> *I think this thread has gone full tilt racist.  ..*



Yeah.  That was the point.  Lol

If the race baiters are going to continue to race bait the Zimmerman case where the only race issue going on was Al Racist Sharpton and Ben Racist Follow the Money Crump and Jesse Has Been Cheater Racist Jackson.   Oh well and the victim who was nigga and cracka ing all over the place.

Wull....


----------



## testarosa (Aug 19, 2013)

pssst

The race baiters can't see past their own race baiting nose to get the point.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrZHroTxgtE]Popeyes Freakout (Ghetto Vers. 2.0) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 19, 2013)

*Black Actress Lays Into Oprah Over Trayvon Martin, Emmett Till Comparison: Shame on You*​
Aug. 19, 2013 
Jason Howerton

In Stacey Dashs mind, Trayvon Martin and Emmett Till are not the same thing.

The actress recently blasted Oprah Winfrey for making the controversial comparison, quoting Malcolm X to make her point.

If You arent careful, The newspapers will have you hating the people who are being oppressed And loving the people who are doing the oppressing ~ Malcom X, Dash tweeted, later adding shame on you @oprah.

Dash also included a link to a story on the TV personalitys interview during which she compared Till to Martin and claimed President Barack Obama is smart for not appearing on Fox News.

Dash burst onto the political scene during the 2012 presidential election when she came out against President Barack Obama and pledged her support to failed Republican candidate Mitt Romney. Dash was viciously attacked on Twitter for supporting a Republican. TheBlazes story outlining the so-called controversy remains the third most popular story in this sites history. Read it here.

...

Black Actress Lays Into Oprah Over Trayvon Martin, Emmett Till Comparison: ?Shame on You? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone who's still in this thread is completely nuts.  And needs to examine their internet priorities.

Good luck!


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 19, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Anyone who's still in this thread is completely nuts.  And needs to examine their internet priorities.
> 
> Good luck!



And yet here you are...

I keep telling you stupid fucking liberals to spend a few bucks and get a non glare monitor so you don't keep embarrassing yo-selves...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who's still in this thread is completely nuts.  And needs to examine their internet priorities.
> ...



Hmm Obama dressed in KKK garb and then 2 images in a row of comical monkeys.  What a great thread.  Keep up the fight A.J!


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I mostly post articles, I have a load of threads you progressive/liberals don't like, get over it





your side did the same thing to bush x10, so enjoy...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Nice try at bowing out with dignity!  Way to go!


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Thanks, and thanks for the bumps old fart...


----------



## westwall (Aug 20, 2013)

Saigon said:


> The fact remains - all young African-American men in the US should carry guns at all times, and be prepared to use them.








So long as they are not criminals I agree.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

I LOVE this thread. It is so full of fail!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2013)

Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.



I don't care which side you're on because this entire thread was doomed from the beginning. "Shroud of Trayvon"? Really? What kind of idiot would preserve something so stupid? The rest of the planet must be looking at us is in disgust, meanwhile, this thread just keeps on growing. Are you people fucking kidding me? Who the fuck cares about this little prick? 100 times more people a day die in this country for far more sinister reasons.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.
> ...



Spoken like a true small minded redneck who doesn't care about anything other than what happens in their own 50 mile radius.

Kudos...........................


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Redneck am I? I'm not the one living in Amarillo. You can go pour a .40 along the interstate for your homey Trayvon for all I care.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 20, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Actually..................I was born in Montana, and lived in around 8-10 different places by the time I was 18, because of the circumstances of my life.  I was orphaned at 8, and placed in foster care at 12, and ran away to live with my family (Grandparents) when I was 16.

I was told that they couldn't provide college education for me when I graduated, and was told that my plate would be broken (meaning I'd have to forge my own way) when I turned 18.

At age 18, I joined the U.S. Navy, and retired 20 years later with a pension and a decent life.

I'm not "gangsta", yet because of the people I've met over the years, I know what you mean by "pouring out a 40", yet that is something I don't do.

But.................keep trying to figure me out, it's apparent that you're on the wrong track and always will be because of your bigoted views.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.



And the hypocrites rush in.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.



howdy moth


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



you can crawl down off your cross any  time now


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Uh oh.

The fun thread took a wrong turn.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> The fun thread took a wrong turn.



good morning 
stop

go see 
stop 

the PSA
stop

on the 
stop

your groups page
send


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh.
> ...




Kk
stop

on it!
send


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh.
> ...



are you
stop
effing
stop
KIDDING ME?
stop

send


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



no
stop

it is
stop

real
send


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

They are
stop
rewriting
stop
the story
send

lies
lies
lies
lies


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



I am
stop
scared now
stop
if that 
stop
can happen
stop
WUT???

send


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



it needs to be addressed for the reality of the situation 

enough is enough


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Who though?

Me?

LOLOLOL

I'll do it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

testarosa said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > testarosa said:
> ...



more the better pass it around 

i have to leave early today 

taking the grandson to school 

then off to work 

later


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

jon_berzerk said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*gator*


----------



## blastoff (Aug 20, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Let it be a symbol and a reminder that people shouldn't raise their kids to smoke pot and act like a little wannabe gangster, or sooner or later you will end up in jail or dead.



Now, now...that's waaay too much getting to the point.  Shame on you!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Musical cat plays a sad tune for you.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Pretty kitty.  Pet the pretty kitty.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Anyone who's still in this thread is completely nuts.  And needs to examine their internet priorities.
> 
> Good luck!


I am here to absorb  my daily quota  of condensed  racial hatred.

Grrrrrroooowwwwwlllll.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

theHawk said:


> Let it be a symbol and a reminder that people shouldn't raise their kids to smoke pot and act like a little wannabe gangster, or sooner or later you will end up in jail or dead.



Are you sure a loved one of yours is not a pot head?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Romanian?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>



Hate level = overflowing^


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

[/size][/b]





rat in the hat said:


>



*satan!^*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)

"We hear in the media on a daily and nightly basis that Trayvon just went to the 7-11 to buy skittles and Iced tea. Thing is, it was not Iced Tea - it was Arizona brand watermelon fruit juice cocktail. Those 2 items - Skittles and the juice can be used to make some sorta drink called Lean.

The media, Crump, Sybrina, and Tracy either don't know or don't want us to know.

I found this in the comment section of an article about the Volusia country cop being suspended for his comments about Martin after the verdict. The original comment is since gone.

Skittles + Arizona tea + Robitussion = " Lean " the new "legal drug "
So what was missing

"" Among its reports, Trayvon Martin&#8217;s drug use, explaining how the Skittles and Arizona Watermelon Fruit Juice Cocktail drink he carried that night are ingredients that, when mixed with dextromethorphan (DXM) cough syrup, create &#8220;Lean&#8221;, a concocted high which can cause psychosis and aggression over the longer term. According to the autopsy report, Martin&#8217;s liver showed damage consistent with DXM abuse. ""  
The media lies about drink Trayvon was buying; watermelon fruit juice cocktail & Skittles used to make Lean


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 20, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.
> ...



How many times have you posted in this thread?  You want it to die, stop posting.  Good grief, what's wrong with your brain?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who's still in this thread is completely nuts.  And needs to examine their internet priorities.
> ...



stop posting


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 20, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> "We hear in the media on a daily and nightly basis that Trayvon just went to the 7-11 to buy skittles and Iced tea. Thing is, it was not Iced Tea - it was Arizona brand watermelon fruit juice cocktail. Those 2 items - Skittles and the juice can be used to make some sorta drink called Lean.
> 
> The media, Crump, Sybrina, and Tracy either don't know or don't want us to know.
> 
> ...



Skittles and Arizona Watermelon Fruit Juice Cocktail - Google Search

...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



It is rather interesting watching morons ramble on about unimportant things. I'll do as I please and make fun of you idiots when I feel like it, LOL.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kinda interesting to see the bigots come to this thread like moths to a flame.



Bikieboiy, you're one of the original moths...







you always get smoked like a cheap cigar...


----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



What fucking brain?


----------



## Snookie (Aug 20, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Ramble on, Gaston.


----------



## novasteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Perhaps if zimmerman says he was bored, libs will drop all civil rights investigations?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> I am here to absorb  my daily quota  of condensed  racial hatred.
> 
> Grrrrrroooowwwwwlllll.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > I am here to absorb  my daily quota  of condensed  racial hatred.
> ...








Snookie said:


> Manny Fernandez?  Aint he a wetback?




..


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

novasteve said:


> Perhaps if zimmerman says he was bored, libs will drop all civil rights investigations?



What investigation?

**crickets** from the DOJ National Witch Hunt Hotline.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

Snookie said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Your avatar is gay but I'm afraid I don't know who this "gatson" person is.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

Civil suit?
Olympics moved yet?
Space Invaders fessed up to 9/11?
Obomer MB support still got you down?

Just checking.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

*Keeping everyone that lives in Fantasy Unicorn Land up to date.

TM's parents met with the The Witch Hunters a few weeks ago in Miami.

The Witch Hunters more than likely told them what we already knew when the Not Guilty verdict came down It. Is. Over.*

Trayvon Martin?s Parents Meet With DOJ & FBI Agents oh please go away for godsake - NewsMilitary.com

*Jealous, Crump and the Trademarker were on MTP Sunday talking about their "new campaign" to go to every state and preach about SYG which has ZERO to do with this case.

They did that because they have No Other Legs To Stand On.

There is no civil suit.

Ta-da!

There you have it.*

*Back to your regularly scheduled Fantasy Unicorn Land programming.

Here's one to get you started:*


----------



## testarosa (Aug 20, 2013)

I was sure hoping for it though.

Would have been AWESOME to watch Stamina line up those FBI boys on subpoena to testify against the DOJ.

DAMMIT!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-jGzVplyp6pU/UdIh4i1_zZI/AAAAAAAAH8g/QoABmWBGUH8/s320/Roping+up+*******+in+Cracker+Country.jpg


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

OMG, 45 pages. LOL. 

He's still just as dead people. Ain't no skiddles and malt liquor gonna bring him back.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been away from this thread for a few days...

I see that ya'll have been havin' some cartoon play-acting racist fun in here...

On a more serious note...

It's been over a month now since the Zimmerman verdict...

Zimmerman is still Not Guilty...

Martin is still Dead...

Did I miss anything?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2013)

It just won't go away. It's like OJ in the 90's but with fewer riots.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 20, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> I've been away from this thread for a few days...
> 
> I see that ya'll have been havin' some cartoon play-acting racist fun in here...
> 
> ...



yes 

the newest anti gun PSA 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUKzDANF6QU]"Stand Up to 'Stand Your Ground'" PSA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 21, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> "We hear in the media on a daily and nightly basis that Trayvon just went to the 7-11 to buy skittles and Iced tea. Thing is, it was not Iced Tea - it was Arizona brand watermelon fruit juice cocktail. Those 2 items - Skittles and the juice can be used to make some sorta drink called Lean.
> 
> The media, Crump, Sybrina, and Tracy either don't know or don't want us to know.
> 
> ...



Quick question...........................where was the Robitussin when he was shot?

BTW................did you realize that to purchase the same product (Robitussin) that makes the active ingredient is only sold at pharmacies (where you have to show I.D.), and NOT at convenience stores?

If he was making drugs, why did he leave out the key ingredient?

I'm guessing you're grasping at straws, because you have nothing else.  Keep trying, your bigotry shows more each day.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 21, 2013)

> Quick question...........................where was the Robitussin when he was shot?
> 
> BTW................did you realize that to purchase the same product (Robitussin) that makes the active ingredient is only sold at pharmacies (where you have to show I.D.), and NOT at convenience stores?
> 
> ...



No need for that!  It was already tried.

Not Guilty.

Liar and Fabricators - Zero
Race Baiters - Zero
Justice - 1


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 21, 2013)

testarosa said:


> > Quick question...........................where was the Robitussin when he was shot?
> >
> > BTW................did you realize that to purchase the same product (Robitussin) that makes the active ingredient is only sold at pharmacies (where you have to show I.D.), and NOT at convenience stores?
> >
> ...



still trying to figure out how it's bigotry


----------



## testarosa (Aug 21, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> testarosa said:
> 
> 
> > > Quick question...........................where was the Robitussin when he was shot?
> ...



Oh you know the song!

I'm a racist, you're a racist, we're a racist, wouldn't you like to be a racist too!?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 21, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > "We hear in the media on a daily and nightly basis that Trayvon just went to the 7-11 to buy skittles and Iced tea. Thing is, it was not Iced Tea - it was Arizona brand watermelon fruit juice cocktail. Those 2 items - Skittles and the juice can be used to make some sorta drink called Lean.
> ...



Robitussin does not require ID to purchase.  Try again.


----------



## testarosa (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...wmakers-reject-stand-your-ground-session.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Trayvon plants a tree in Israel
*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Trayvon adopts a lion*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Trayvon saves a whale*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Trayvon buys a farm*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

*Trayvon opens an animal shelter*


----------



## Snookie (Aug 21, 2013)

R.C. Christian said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



It means "boy", boy.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> *Trayvon opens an animal shelter*



How low can a rat go?  No lower than a celebration of dead animals.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 21, 2013)

The Game Gets Trayvon Martin Tattoo  Cool tattoo.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The Game Gets Trayvon Martin Tattoo  Cool tattoo.




Yeah, I am going to go right out and get one of those


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2013)

Snookie said:


> The Game Gets Trayvon Martin Tattoo  Cool tattoo.


That's totally gay.........


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 21, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Snookie said:
> 
> 
> > The Game Gets Trayvon Martin Tattoo  Cool tattoo.
> ...



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 21, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > "We hear in the media on a daily and nightly basis that Trayvon just went to the 7-11 to buy skittles and Iced tea. Thing is, it was not Iced Tea - it was Arizona brand watermelon fruit juice cocktail. Those 2 items - Skittles and the juice can be used to make some sorta drink called Lean.
> ...



I'm guessing the key ingredient was at his dad's house, not that you'd ever believe that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfOaO04AwO0#at=15]Zimmerman: Bernie coaches Rachel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

Againsheila said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...



Got any links to prove your statement, or are you just making baseless accusations against someone you've probably never met, and don't know.

BTW.................for the rest in this thread, if you buy Robitussin with DXM, you need to see the pharmacy.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 22, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Snookie said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 22, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think you proved my statement for me.  Thanks.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Bikieboiy, Is that the drug of your choice...

BTW...............got any links to prove your statement...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 23, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



You were the one that made the statement, so it's up to you to prove it.

BTW..................my "drug" of choice is just like most of those who are on these boards or in America.

It's alcohol.

Cannabis if I can get it.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 23, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



 I didn't make a statement, I asked a question ya stoned junkie...


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 23, 2013)

And this thread continues withl Fail. Wow, 47 pages now of mud flinging because of a couple of dip shits. The MSM and Obama administration accomplished their mission.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Any change yet in Trayvon's condition?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 23, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Any change yet in Trayvon's condition?



The last time I checked he was still worm food.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 23, 2013)

Kondor3 said:


> Any change yet in Trayvon's condition?



Well, he HAS decomposed a lot in the last few months.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Snookie (Aug 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


Get that turd.  It's your favorite food.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 24, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


>



He has a nice tan in that pic.  I'm sure he was headed to Mexico when he was in Texas.  Give him a few days in Cancun or Puerto Vallarta and he will be black enough to be as pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 24, 2013)




----------

